# paging patatron



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

ordered from you and have a few questions if you could email me back or send me a PM please get back to me asap


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: paging patatron (eaturhonda)*

IM sent.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: paging patatron (patatron)*

... I want my money back from an order placed in january I still have not heard any info about getting...


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: paging patatron (Pats16vGTI)*

he pmed me saying hes been backed up but hes trying to get orders out asap hopefully my wait wont be as long


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: paging patatron (Pats16vGTI)*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: paging patatron (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_... I want my money back from an order placed in january I still have not heard any info about getting...

check your email for some messages from paypal please. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Pats16vGTI at 2:22 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: paging patatron (Pats16vGTI)*

Be patient. I waited 12 weeks for my order. Everything worked great. It started on the first turn of the key (after proper wiring).


----------



## econobox (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: paging patatron (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_ordered from you and have a few questions if you could email me back or send me a PM please get back to me asap


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: paging patatron (econobox)*

good luck buddy this guy took your money and ran.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: paging patatron (eaturhonda)*

http://volksearch.com/patatron...t=413


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

I just filed a paypal claim. has anyone had any luck getting their money back? he could have sent my lc-1 unit a long time ago, and no answer to emails. sorry pat, I had to.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (broko)*

my paypal claim did nothing. Probably because it was from so long ago. its so dis heartening.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

mine is still within the 45 day range given by paypal. I ordered on may 1st. I started to get worried since the 3rd unanswered mail.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (broko)*

wow...
this is getting out of control...
the worst part is people keep ordering from him?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_wow...
this is getting out of control...

Thought it was just me noticing it.Care to take over where he left off Mr.Megasquirt since you now have a shop?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Care to take over where he left off Mr.Megasquirt since you now have a shop?









i have a day job.








wonder how word got out about that though


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

its a shame isnt it. I dont know what makes people keep buying from him myself... 6 months ago when I ordered he still had a decent reputation. he even called me when I placed my order, and told me it would take him 2 weeks to get it done. 
now 6 months later I need my money back so I can buy the o34motorsports efi


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_
now 6 months later I need my money back so I can buy the o34motorsports efi 

6 monts ago i was gonna buy one off him for a customer. Thank god i went o34EFI. Had it to my door i a week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope everything works out for everyone.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Quoted from the official megasquirt efi messageboard!!
From a thread tittled "Distributor/Reseller Expectations"
http://www.msefi.com/viewtopic.php?t=24845

_Quote, originally posted by *Lance* »_
Apparently the above is not clear enough for everyone, so let me spell it out:
- Where a customer has an on-going dispute with a distributor, we expect the distributor to acknowledge and work with the customer to whatever level the customer is willing. As a minimum, that means timely and frank emails or other contacts about the status of the customer's complaint, and the steps being taken to resolve it.
- *Ignoring the customer is never a satisfactory response. This will be taken as a de facto admission that the customer is correct is all their assertions.*
- Where a customer contacts Bruce, Al or I for assistance, we will side with the customer until we hear from the distributor (and possibly beyond, depending on the response).
- We expect the distributor to give a full and frank account of the facts (including the original problem and the steps being taken to resolve it)within 48 hours maximum (ideally with 24 hours).
- We have a responsibility to the users of the forum to act quickly to prevent potential problems originating with certain distributors. This means that distributors who do not participate in this finding of facts will very quickly lose their ability to post on this forum, their advertisement(s) in these forums, and any advertisement(s) they might have in the manual and/or FAQ.
Posting any material on these forum is a privilege, and no-one has the right to an advertisement. The reinstatement of any or all of these are at the management's discretion, is subject to both a plausible promise of acceptable performance and the restitution of any costs involved in settling the customer's dispute.
The bottom line is that customers must be able to trust distributors, and distributors are responsible for establishing and maintaining that trust.
If we have to get involved, this indicates a very serious problem, and should be attended to immediately. Once we get involved, it is not enough simply to satisfy the customer, you must convince us that steps have been taken to ensure a similar situation will not occur again.
Lance.
Hope everything works out for everyone.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

I sent a private message to those guys letting them know whats been happening. Hopefully, they have some sort of power to step in, and maybe stop allowing him to resell their product.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

diyautotune.com for the win. they have awesome support and ship very quickly, you'll have your product in less than a week. and they couldn't be more helpfull. Matt diagnosed my ms problem of shutting off from a datalog. They are the best hands down, i'll always buy from there


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

i will have to look into them


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

anyone hear from this guy yet?


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

not yet. he did reply to my paypal complain with a tracking number but it says that it doesn't mean that usps has any package. we'll see how everything goes.


_Modified by broko at 9:44 PM 6-17-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (broko)*

to everybody i have talked to about updates: havnt done anything as i have been busy with my personal project, should have something for you guys in the next few days, sorry for the delay


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_to everybody i have talked to about updates: havnt done anything as i have been busy with my personal project, should have something for you guys in the next few days, sorry for the delay









make sure the toilet seat doesnt fall on it.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (golf198v3.0)*

huh


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

what was that? well I want my money back 636.98 USD paypal [email protected]


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

well I guess a couple of us are paging patatron till MS shows up or something


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: paging patatron (eaturhonda)*

Just so everyone knows. My gargae mate has a full Megasquirt setup stting in out gargae for sale. It was on a 16V, can get more details tonight. From what I know it's the board, injectors, fuel rail (Bahn Brenner I think) a whold bunch of stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. can ship same day as paypal goes through.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, just to let you guys know. I received my megasquirt setup & innovate wideband yesterday. thanks pat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (broko)*

excellent!
now we just need a forum for pat customers to remind him to send them their stuff


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

he has one on his website, but when me and a few others started a thread about it he deleted the post and baned us. very un-professional I seriously hope people still aren't putting in new orders.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

im only gonna post in this one more time...
just saw pattypoo last night, he just recieved a fresh order of ecu's and is continuing to sauder his days away to catch up on orders. he hasnt forgotten nor is he going to keep your money. he hasnt gotten to all the emails and likely hasnt seen the paypal claims...he'll get to you when he can








he still is recieving several emails a day from people tryin to place orders, he has shut off the ability to order through the site. his business isnt slowing down at all, even when customers are told up front it will be a minimum of a month wait


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_..he'll get to you when he can


















awesome customer service
oh well, he doesnt have money


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

he is only one man...its a little tough to keep up with 5+ orders and 30+ emails a day...









ok this will be the last post


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm not getting involved, but I will say that I have always been extremely pleased with all orders I have put into diyautotune.com . They have always come within ~3 business days of ordering and shipped within ~12-18 hours depending on when I put in the order. 
The only catch is you have to read the forums for "how to convert it for XXXXXXXXX motor with XXXXX coils" etc. 
diyautotune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_I will say that I have always been extremely pleased with all orders I have put into diyautotune.com . They have always come within ~3 business days of ordering and shipped within ~12-18 hours depending on when I put in the order. 


likewise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_im only gonna post in this one more time...
just saw pattypoo last night, he just recieved a fresh order of ecu's and is continuing to sauder his days away to catch up on orders. he hasnt forgotten nor is he going to keep your money. he hasnt gotten to all the emails and likely hasnt seen the paypal claims...he'll get to you when he can








he still is recieving several emails a day from people tryin to place orders, he has shut off the ability to order through the site. his business isnt slowing down at all, even when customers are told up front it will be a minimum of a month wait 

pat has put an update on his site 
"As many of you know there is a backorder at Patatron.com. Due to the amount of e-mails I get on a regular basis, there is virtually no way that I can keep up on E-Mails as this is a one man show. I have been getting over 100 E-mails a day, and not all of them are even my customers, or potential customers. On average, more than half of the e-mails are people that already have megasquirt that they purchased from someone else, and are trying to get information from me on how to mod their ECU to update the specs to one of the available Patatron.com Megasquirt ECU's, so that my wiring diagrams can be used to wire up their ECU. I dont reply to these E-Mails, as I am only here to try and make Megasuirt installs for my customers easier. I am also removing members from the website that are not Patatron.com ECU owners, or people waiting for an ECU. The website was designed to offer the best possible expierience with Megasquirt for my customers, as a part of the package of buying an ECU from me. 
Between this and underestimating the desirability of a cleanly packaged engine specific ECU package for the applications that I offer it for, I have gotten backordered. Everyone that has ordered an ECU through Patatron.com will still be recieving their order. All of the parts for every package that has been ordered to date are sitting here and are in line to be assembled. To help me catch up, I have disabled taking orders through the site, so that I could let people know that there is a backorder, and that any new orders will put them on the list. 
The goal is to get completely caught up, and then from that point on, to get ecu's assembled ahead of orders so that the modifications needed for each specific application can just be done to existing assembled ECU's allowing for next day priority shipping on orders from that point on. 
I truely appologise to all people that have ordered, and new people that want to get on the list that have not been able to reach me about a new or existing order. It is simply impossible to answer all of the mail on my own. I could literally spend 8-10 hours a day answering all mail, and there is no way that I could do this and keep working on orders. It sucks, but in the long run it is better to work on orders as fast as I can instead of just answering e-mails all day and get even further behind. As to those that would like a refund, there is simply no money there to do so. All money recieved has gone right back into parts ordering. I am working on selling my airbagged rabbit, which should allow to bring on another person to catch up on orders much faster. Outside of this, there is not much else I can do at this point. I apologise for this. 
After everything is caught up, there is going to be a new focus of the site and it's offerings. There is going to be kits even more aimed at specific engines. For this, I will be looking for customers that are looking to install Megasquirt on their stock engines (To start with). Customers in this program will get discounted ECU packages (All customers in this program will have to get packages that will be including an Innovate Motorsports LC-1 wideband oxygen sensor system), and will get a lot of tuning assistance on my end. The end goal of this is to get out of bulk production, and sell more kits that are aimed to wire up and drive just as if you swapped in a factory ECU. 
The basis around this project is to get extremely well tuned basemaps, that will not need any tuning if the customer does not want to, as there are many people that are looking for Megasquirt packages simply to make an engine swap project easier, and really dont care about the ability to tune. But it will be great for anyone that wants a system for their engine, but is overwhelmed at the thought of tuning (A concern of many first time customers), or someone that is doing the project on their daily driver who has only one weekend to complete their project from beginning to end, and does not want to spend hundreds of dollars investing in dyno time. 
The new plan started with the sale of my BMW 323I E30 (Eurospec car), that I had performed a 2.5L 325I engine swap in. The car was being set up for a full Megasquirt conversion with distributorless ignition system. I sold the car prior to it's completion due to the website backorder not allowing any spare time to work on the car, but was fortunate enough to have one of my friends purchase the car, so I had the opportunity to make sure that the project was completed as it was originally intended to be. After that, and being able to over see the tuning, and having the ability to drive the car after tuning, allowed me to get a great basemap for the very common 2.5L engine used in the 325I BMW's. This is the first kit available in the new "Wire 'N" Fire" series based on this idea. These kits will be priced as a package, and wont be available as separate components like traditional Patatron.com kits. An example of a kit will be: 
-ECU with tuning software and well tuned engine specific basemap 
-Wiring Pigtail 
-GM air and water Temp sensor with pigtailed plugs 
-(Optional) wideband oxygen sensor system 
Some engines that I will be looking to work with specifically are: 
-VW VR6 
-VW 1.8 Digifant Motors 
-VW 1.8T 
-VW ABA Crossflow 
I will be looking for people looking to do Megasquirt set-ups with, that have these engine applications that are basically stock, and are looking for a good discount on a Megasquirt package. Considerable tuning assistance will be offered on my end on these deals. I will be making announcements when I am at the stage where I will be looking for volunteers. But in the meantime, I have to focus on getting cought up on current orders. -Pat
"


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (revival)*


_Quote, originally posted by *revival* »_
I am also removing members from the website that are not Patatron.com ECU owners, or people waiting for an ECU. The website was designed to offer the best possible expierience with Megasquirt for my customers, as a part of the package of buying an ECU from me. 


Is it just me, or does this seem like a bad idea? Not only do you prevent potential customers from asking questions, you prevent experienced megasquirt users (who didnt order from Pat) from answering questions.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (revival)*

To summarize:
I am totally behind and unable to tell when or if I will ever catch up.
I don't answer email.
You can't have a refund because your money is gone.
I intend to send your backordered, paid for stuff if I ever can.
But mostly I have even bigger pipe dreams.
Happy Motoring
Saint Patrick









































































_Modified by antichristonwheels at 10:08 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

patatron is a douche bag... He removed me and a bunch of others becasue we started a thread saying we want our money back... We were all users waiting for ecu's. This guy is more shady than a willow tree... I know he has seen my paypal claims I send 6 or more a day, as well as emails. It takes no more than 30seconds to reply to something like that... I cant imagine why people are still trying to order from this joke outfit.


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

This situation just gets worse.
Deep down I think Pat is a good guy trying to maintain a small business.
The reality is his reputation is going down the sh itter due to his business practices.
If I was Pat I would get a small business loan to pay back the people complaining, then finish filling existing orders and start fresh.
Take the inventory not sold to disgruntled customers and use for new orders.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (revival)*


_Quote, originally posted by *revival* »_ As to those that would like a refund, there is simply no money there to do so. 

probably my favorite part of that.
wow.
bummer guys


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

He is out of money and selling off stuff, not to stop the bleeding, but just to keep the door open. This business plan is doomed. No bank would touch it.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_He is out of money and selling off stuff, not to stop the bleeding, but just to keep the door open. This business plan is doomed. No bank would touch it.

not unless you touched the bank


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (golf198v3.0)*

i got an email back from him, saying sorry and mine will be done within a week or so..
i know he's a good guys, i've dealt with him for the past 2 years...he is just WAY overwelmed and can't handle it right now...is it correct? nope but thats the way it goes....he's trying hard. hope he pulls thru and gets things done and gets a better business setup going...
i'm still going to use his, and just be patient!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

I'll add my .02.
I've sold a couple Megasquirts and gotten a little bit of a reputation in some small circles.
The tech support is overwhelming in a lot of cases. Then the people that have heard about you and acquired an MS someplace else start pinging on you. I've easily spent 100 hours supporting 3 people and made all of $200. Plus everything that goes wrong on their car is the Megasquirt's fault!
I don't know how you screen out people who's basic understanding is so small that they really shouldn't install a Megasquirt.
It's too bad that Pat is floundering right now and that some people are being put off on acquiring their Megasquirt. But I can fully understand him trying to organize things to supply tech support to his customers and not get sucked into the black void of supporting everybody that has a passing interest.
Selling Megasquirts was only an occasional thing for me, but I doubt I'll sell anymore.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_
i'm still going to use his, and just be patient!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x 2


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (revival)*


_Quote, originally posted by *revival* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x 2

I hope either of you don't have any projects that you plan on having running with in the next year or two. 
and look if he just sold these two guys ecu's he should have the money to refund me for mine. and **** he can replace my name on the order with one of theirs so that the wait for them is shorter.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

I guess we really dont have a choice in the matter, I just wish he didnt tell me it would take 2 weeks to get mine if he knew he was back ordered. were going on about 2 months now, Im not in much of a rush so I will be patient, as people who know him say hes in good faith just didnt think of the supply and demand end. BUT, if I end up waiting up to 6 months for my order THEN I will start to be suspect as to what the deal is, but I laid down almost $6 bills to him so I hope I get my money or MS one way or another


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

Yea, he used to say 2 weeks but finally produced a refund for me after 6 months and numerous inquirys via the vortex because he refused to communicate unless his shortcomings were made public.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

any updates?


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

http://www.patatron.com is gone, if that's any consolation...










_Modified by thebigmacd at 6:10 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

oooppps, i hope no one lost money from that


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

um actually the site is fine, you guys need to learn how to use the interweb








http://volksearch.com/patatron/


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Still no product, or response, or refund... I just would wish people would stop sending him money.


----------



## tbeck (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

no response? i just emailed him and got a response.. i dont see what your guys' problems are, he said he was 3 weeks behind to me, and he is doing all the work himself, give the man a break.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_um actually the site is fine, you guys need to learn how to use the interweb








http://volksearch.com/patatron/

Actually, Pat is too broke to keep his Domain registration and hosting fees paid up.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (tbeck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbeck* »_no response? i just emailed him and got a response.. i dont see what your guys' problems are, he said he was 3 weeks behind to me, and he is doing all the work himself, give the man a break.

well see what happens when 3 weeks turns into 3 months then 6 months... I got the 3 weeks thing too now this is going on 7 months... I am sure if I sent him an email saying I want to give him another 600.00 for an order he would respond lickety split... but the "where is my stuff" emails get shuffled right into the trash bin most likely.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

I can't believe you still have not gotten yours...


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Its nice than everyone else can speak for him...when will he do it?


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Its nice than everyone else can speak for him...when will he do it? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Its nice than everyone else can speak for him...when will he do it? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Its nice than everyone else can speak for him...when will he do it? 

seriously. when he speaks for him self maybe people will take him a little more seriously... he has a lot of little patsy's out there speaking for him... Im still mad at myself for falling for the scam.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

especially since now he closed down his web site...a little shady when your wondering where your 600 dollars went to?


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_especially since now he closed down his web site...a little shady when your wondering where your 600 dollars went to?

http://volksearch.com/patatron/


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_he has a lot of little patsy's out there speaking for him

Who's patsy are you??


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Crazy! maybe he'll respond...


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Or....he will just delete your account if your causing problems because you didnt get your ms.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Who's patsy are you??









I am my own patsy who wants his money back I am not speaking for anyone but my self. and hopefully steering some potential victims from this guy

_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Or....he will just delete your account if your causing problems because you didnt get your ms.

you got that right... He had time to go on his messageboard and delete all our usernames because we questioned him, but he wont reply to my ims or private messages or emails...


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I dont think he will play around with our money anymore when his local state troopers knock on his door?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_
I am my own patsy who wants his money back 

OK, just checking.








Personally I understand how Patatron could have buried himself in this Megasquirt deal not understanding the time involved, not just for assembly time, but the unending tech support, for what really isn't much profit.
OTOH, if I was in his shoes I'd shut down new orders and be giving every body with a standing order status every time I shipped one and where they were in the queue.
And in your shoes, with no communication, I'd probably be more pissed than you.
All I can say is good luck.


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

If you're backlogged for six months, it's probably time to stop taking new orders


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_If you're backlogged for six months, it's probably time to stop taking new orders









its easier to take peoples money and not send them stuff, and then have your goons keep saying "hell get to it, when he gets to it" on the vortex


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

was originally told 2-3 weeks
put me on the list of 2+ months
and no replys


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*

this is no joke people need to seriously stop with this guy.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

people might be able to get a hold of him on myspace
http://www.myspace.com/33560418
atleast its another avenue of communication you call him out on not responding too.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

anyone have any luck? Because im just about fed up


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

im with you one that dude


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Does anyone know roughly how many people this guy is currently screwing? So when i call the police in washington I know what im talking about?


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

I have heard from about 10 people so far..


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Good luck gentlemen.

Long ago when he first started doing this I contacted him via email to see how he did his ECU mods for timing control and got a "I won't tell you what I do" response.
That kept me from buying one of his units. I went to DIYautotune and had it a few days later at my door.
Granted I'm having some awesome problems right now with no spark, but I do have my **** and it was less than half what you guys paid.
I understand running a small business where Pat is at, but his actions here are pathetic. You need to at least talk to people and not spend their money until the order is out and etc.
It's bad business practice, and shady.
On the otherhand if I was a customer that ordered and did not recieve my unit I would be equally as pissed if not more so.
I would take flight and stand at his door and over him until I left with something, either 600$ cash or the setup promised.
Same thing that people had to do to VL enterprises with their 6 spd gearboxes.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

I know everyone else has been screwed myself included, but out of curiosity has anyone else received one of these alleged sent units that he finished 2 weeks ago or something?


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

finished 2 weeks ago? he wont respond. and nothing on my porch. 1st thing i do is look at my porch every dayand on my way home i tell myself itll be there... 
10 weeks now


----------



## Rlyeezz2 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_
Same thing that people had to do to VL enterprises with their 6 spd gearboxes.

What problems did people have with vince???


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Rlyeezz2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rlyeezz2* »_
What problems did people have with vince??? 


Holy crap, I just saw Vince a couple of months ago. I never had a problem with my gearboxes. Heard some stories from people that weren't local, but that is all...
Too bad about Pat...


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well one of the things on my agenda for the day is to get the number for the washington sate troopers...and call it


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Well one of the things on my agenda for the day is to get the number for the washington sate troopers...and call it

http://www.ic3.gov/


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (TDIVentoDave)*

Vince did the same thing with his gearboxes.
A friend of mine flew out there and stood over him until he finished his. I can't remember how long he waited to do that but it was a very long time.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you much!


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

some one had posted his contact information before in another thread I had started that must have got black holed can that please be re posted? I cant seem to find the text file I saved!!!







I am trying to fill out this IC3 complaint form...


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

also here is a link to his current ebay auctions you can message him through the auctions by clicking on the link to ask seller a question about the item...
http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpatatron
I sent him the usual emailing requesting my product, or refund, and to contact me and the other people waiting for product....


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

guess the bagged rabbit didnt sell. kinda hope it would. but with a rep like he has im not surprised


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_I know everyone else has been screwed myself included, but out of curiosity has anyone else received one of these alleged sent units that he finished 2 weeks ago or something?

where did you hear this?
i just want my stuff so i can drive my car!!!!
if i had the $ id buy another setup from diyautotune. but i had to scrounge up the 500 i paid pat... no way i can afford another one
















note the tps with just a pigtail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by chair at 11:36 PM 7-24-2007_


_Modified by chair at 11:36 PM 7-24-2007_


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*

that looks nice! shame its gonna sit there for another year.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

Kirwan, Patrick [email protected]
8501 Willows Rd. #D221
Redmond, WA 98052
US
2062954194

this is from his domain registration, nothing hard to find, nothing private....


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

I feel bad for everyone, even pat. Poor business practices have ruined the fact that he made decent products.


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

anyone call yet?
edit.
i got his voice mail which is what i expected


_Modified by chair at 10:29 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

my brother is going to see if he knows anyone at work that deals with computer crimes


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

been waiting with no reply whatsoever since march 15th ... took a term off of school to work and finish my project.. whoops... I have been very careful not to bash pats or even post in these because when i met him he was a nice guy. But i just want my stuff. The ECU taking a LONG time i can understand because he is building it bla bla bla.. but my innovative wideband, air temp sensor, coolent temp sensor, pigtail harness and haevy duty relay taking 4 months.. i dont know about that










































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mike eee (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

All of you guys that have gotten screwed need to communicate with each other offline. Have a list of each person, the amount he got screwed for, when the order was placed, etc. I'm sure the grand total is thousands and thousands of dollars. (this is to be done to minimize the amount of work the detective will have to do, and to show it is not an isolated incident. present the info in an organized fashion.)
Forget calling the WA State troopers, call the local Redmond Police Dept (425) 556-2500, or wherever this guy lives, they would definetly take interest that one of their residents is commiting fraud. (it is fraud when the parts never go out). Hell, even show the cops this thread!! When one of you gets a detective on the phone who shows interest, set something up with him, where all the people who got screwed can contact this detective and make statements.
If that doesn't work, get the feds involved. The FBI. in the end if you don't get your money or product at least you made his life hell. 
I can understand people get backordered but some of you have been waiting since January!!! Good luck, hopefully it works out.


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mike eee)*

Fellas I truely feel for u all. To think I very nearly ordered from him and when he found out I didn't order from him he didn't sound so helpful ..... I do hope there is a VERY good explanation to this.


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (H2Zero)*

working with a friend of his to get some answers/response from pat/ or whatever.
he is seems very willing to help and is cooperative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for him
ill give an update if this goes anywhere if it doesnt.
then we will have to take the next step http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (!millertime)*

[[email protected] scripts]$ whois Patatron.com
[Querying whois.internic.net]
[Redirected to whois.tucows.com]
[Querying whois.tucows.com]
[whois.tucows.com]
Registrant:
patatron.com
8501 Willows Rd. #D221
Redmond, WA 98052
US
Domain name: PATATRON.COM
Administrative Contact:
Kirwan, Patrick [email protected]
8501 Willows Rd. #D221
Redmond, WA 98052
US
2062954194
Technical Contact:
Kirwan, Patrick [email protected]
8501 Willows Rd. #D221
Redmond, WA 98052
US
2062954194

Registration Service Provider:
Tera-Byte Dot Com Inc
http://www.tera-byte.com/
Registrar of Record: TUCOWS, INC.
Record last updated on 20-Jul-2007.
Record expires on 01-Jul-2008.
Record created on 01-Jul-2005.
Domain servers in listed order:
NS2.REDIRECTION.NET 
NS.REDIRECTION.NET 

Domain status: ok
The Data in the Tucows Registrar WHOIS database is provided to you by Tucows
for information purposes only, and may be used to assist you in obtaining
information about or related to a domain name's registration record.
Tucows makes this information available "as is," and does not guarantee its
accuracy.
By submitting a WHOIS query, you agree that you will use this data only for
lawful purposes and that, under no circumstances will you use this data to:
a) allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission by e-mail,
telephone, or facsimile of mass, unsolicited, commercial advertising or
solicitations to entities other than the data recipient's own existing
customers; or (b) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes that
send queries or data to the systems of any Registry Operator or
ICANN-Accredited registrar, except as reasonably necessary to register
domain names or modify existing registrations.
The compilation, repackaging, dissemination or other use of this Data is
expressly prohibited without the prior written consent of Tucows.
Tucows reserves the right to terminate your access to the Tucows WHOIS
database in its sole discretion, including without limitation, for excessive
querying of the WHOIS database or for failure to otherwise abide by this
policy.
Tucows reserves the right to modify these terms at any time.
By submitting this query, you agree to abide by these terms.
NOTE: THE WHOIS DATABASE IS A CONTACT DATABASE ONLY. LACK OF A DOMAIN
RECORD DOES NOT SIGNIFY DOMAIN AVAILABILITY.

http://classreport.org/main/se...02031










_Modified by !millertime at 12:47 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (!millertime)*

sent a text message. describing the situation. gave him a day to reply... if nothng then i will call redmond police tomorrow.


_Modified by chair at 5:48 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (chair)*

This thread and others like it started out half and half with supporters and unsatisfied customers.
To the supporters- any updates?
Is Pat still shipping MS units?


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

not too many supporters any more!!!


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*

seriously I want my money
here is my contact info:
Patrick Doody
17longwood dr
sicklerville, NJ 08081
609-280-0906
Jan. 22, 2007 - Payment To patrick kirwan Completed -$114.99 USD 
Jan. 22, 2007 - Payment To patrick kirwan Completed -$521.99 USD 
Qty Item Options Price
1 Megasquirt Assembled ECU System For 8V, 16V, and 1.8T 20V Volkswagen Running Distributorless Ignition $429.00 USD
1 Open element air temperature sender $28.00 USD
1 Closed element air or water temperature sender $22.00 USD
1 USB to serial adapter $24.00 USD
1 Tuning cable $8.00 USD
Amount $511.00 USD
Qty Item Options Price
1 3bar map sensor and 034wastespark coil $104.00 USD


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Theres always money...its called substitution. I wouldnt mind having a bagged rabbit...


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (chair)*

Did you see his #1 punk was in the Scirocco forum voicing his unhappyness at sending money to someone else and getting nuthin in return.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

#1 punk? this is the kinda crap i get for tryin to help you guys get in contact with pat? wow, thanks for the appreciation








how am i a punk or ballswinger or any of that by simply telling you guys what i know? he is a friend of mine, of course im going to try and save his name...
and seriously dude, you were offered many times a resolution and you chose to take a different route. I saw the emails, i saw how your whole transaction went down. now you feel obligated to try an bash pat and his friends for something that has been long since handled at this point. really, you should find something better to do with your time


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

i appreciate vw ralley


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

I think most people respect a man for supporting his friend.
So Ralley, is Pat still building and shipping?


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

he sent me an email...and told me 2 weeks! said he would give me a tracking # ! hopefully he stays to this.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*

ill believe it when I see it. he told me it would take 2 weeks 7 months ago.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*

I was never offerred nuthin. I was given excuse after excuse for months. I had to hunt Pat down and only by exposure in these forums was I able to finally get most of my money back. There was no transaction. It was all deception, keeping money, and staying unavailable. You saw it go down? Please share with us what was good about it... Maybe you should help convince Pat to get a freekin real job so he can pay his way out of this. You keep standing up for guy like him and you expect respect? You spew BS and expect respect? You get ripped off yourself. Tell us how great it was.


_Modified by antichristonwheels at 7:25 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

Day before i sent Pat the money he said "send the money to me and Ill have your unit and parts out in 2 weeks... that was march 15th







.... still havn't heard from him... i wouldnt have as much of a problem if he was just like you will get it in 4 months ... so at least i can have a date to expect it.. but as of now i dont know if its going to be tomorrow 2 weeks 2 months or never


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

If he is taking new orders still and you havent recieved yours i would assume its never... I mean hey **** happens who cares if someone across the state lost 600 bucks. Right? Its time for that call to redwood troopers, becuase at this point i dont care if he loses his house. This guy is a pos.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

http://www.ci.sammamish.wa.us/LawEnforcement.aspx


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_If he is taking new orders still and you havent recieved yours i would assume its never... I mean hey **** happens who cares if someone across the state lost 600 bucks. Right? Its time for that call to redwood troopers, becuase at this point i dont care if he loses his house. This guy is a pos.

i hear that. i bet if I lived in Washington or somewhere close I would have had the thing in the 2 weeks he promised me back in January. Because I would have went to his house and rung his neck by now.


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

Has anybody with problems contacted Bowling and Grippo (msefi.com)? They usually take this kind of thing pretty seriously. They may not be able to help with refunds but they can stop him from scewing anybody else.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

If i were in washington i would have mine and everyone elses...


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

this is the FBI Internet Fraud site. Why don't we all file here at once? This might get the ball rolling:
http://www.ic3.gov/


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

VWralley, can you shed some light on the situation?
If Pat is still building and shipping, the lynch mob would like to know.
Seriously, updating Pat's current status would probably help.
For example, how many orders are pending, how many is Pat getting done per week, etc., would give these guys an approximate time frame.
Pat's method of saying "2 weeks" and dragging it out for 6 months with limited communication has caused this problem.
Maybe he has built and shipped 200 units and only missing say 10 or 20.. Some kind of feedback would help.
If you know something, let the people know before the sheriff's office gets involved.
And yes, I know it's not your responsibilty; Pat should address this.
But you have been more helpful in the past...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (rek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rek* »_Has anybody with problems contacted Bowling and Grippo (msefi.com)? They usually take this kind of thing pretty seriously. They may not be able to help with refunds but they can stop him from scewing anybody else.

What could they possibly do? He wasn't or ever was (to my knowledge) listed as a valid reseller of MS on MSEFI.com. He was just buying the parts from the BOM as anyone building their own would and assembled them (again to the best of my knowledge). Who knows where he was getting the PCB's from. Even if he was a valid reseller, what could B & G do? Revoke the ability to buy the PCBs directly? You could always buy them from a reseller.
This same sort of story happened with one of the valid B& G resellers years back (not sure it ever made it to this extent). Again, there is no legal recourse that B&G can or would do other than revoke the ability to buy and resell the PCBs (to my knowledge).
This is a matter of someone promoting themselves as a reputable business, promising parts or services, taking *A LOT* of people's money and not returning said products/services. This is business Fraud. Over the internet, it is Internet fraud and is a Federal crime (regardless of $ amount).
I don't know Pat at all, but he seemed like an OK guy from former posts/threads, but this is unacceptable. Even worse, was the statement made "...the money is not there to refund..."
If you consider just 5 people @ $500 (as an estimate), that is $2,500! From what has been posted here, there are a lot more and more money involved. I can't even comprehend and I really feel for the people involved...
Shawn


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*

I had contacted bowling grippo about it and never got a response... and as of lately I only see negative threads about this guy. people used to swing from his nuts... I hope they all got over that trend. I don't want to admit it but it looks like we all lost our money... I am probably actually going to be more mad if someone who placed an order after me got their ecu's before me... I mean it doesn't take 7 months to solder and mail out a megasquirt.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Even if he was a valid reseller, what could B & G do? Revoke the ability to buy the PCBs directly? You could always buy them from a reseller.


You now must buy them from a reseller. B&G no longer deal directly with customers.


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_
I am my own patsy who wants his money back I am not speaking for anyone but my self. and hopefully steering some potential victims from this guy

well, I am glad I saw this thread, and I was thinking of doing a megasquirt conversion this winter. With Pats (old)reputation on here, I thought this would be the best way to go, but now I know to go elsewhere.
I hope you guys can get a resolution(or at least some sort of communication) to this situation.
If the FBI get involved, I think he will have lots of time on his hands to do the soldering in an 8X8 room.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (89wolfsburg)*

he was at waterwagens today.
i was suprised he wasnt being beat down by a throng of angry customers...


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I assume spending our money on new **** for his cars. Must be real worried about getting things done and shipped out.


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

All respect to VWRalley for trying to help, he shouldn't be taking the heat for this, but reading through this thread, it's a serious bitch move that Pat won't even talk to you all or show his face around here and explain things. Ralley shouldn't even be in this position, having to explain why Pat refuses to do things the right way. Grow a set of balls, Pat, and deal with the mess you've created. Stop hiding like a 4 year old girl. My smypathy to all those dealing with this, I'd be raising some serious hell if I was in your situation. I just still can't believe he's not man enough to take ownership of the situation and that he'd allow people who are his friends, people trying to protect his name, take the brunt of the storm he wholeheartedly earned for himself.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_VWralley, can you shed some light on the situation?


Here is what i do know. yes, pat is still building and shipping ecu's. pretty much everytime i talk to him, he has shipped out a few ecu's at least and is usually waiting on parts if he hasnt...his living room has been converted to a ms sweatshop occupied still by only him.
due to the show this weekend i was not able to have him sit down and get some info layed out for me to tell you guys...chair contacted me last week and asked for some help, threatening legal action..i politely asked him to refrain until through the weekend and he agree'd. (much appreciated!) aparently now he has been contacted by pat. I intend to talk with him a few times today to see what can be done.
Everyone who has sent me an IM and kept a respectable tone throughout this, i have your info written down, and i am trying to see if pat will get me some updates to tell you guys. i know i have said that before, but i think now is a bit more crucial as it has been far too long in most cases, and im really hoping pat will want to help clear the air here.
im not tryin to make excuses for pat, i benefit in no way from typing all this out for you guys or taking the time to recieve all the IM's and keep your info and all that. if you want to call me names and such, you can f right the hell off, cause all im doing is tryin to ease your minds and pass along information

















_Modified by VWralley at 8:57 AM 7-30-2007_


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

A respectable tone? Im sorry but i dont care how anyones tone was. When someone gives you money for a product you get it even if they never say a good thing about you.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_A respectable tone? Im sorry but i dont care how anyones tone was. When someone gives you money for a product you get it even if they never say a good thing about you. 

you can take any tone you want with pat. just dont direct it at me. this thread isnt directly to him its on a public forum. there is no need to bad mouth and call names. thats just immature and will not get you anywhere fast


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_Here is what i do know. yes, pat is still building and shipping ecu's. pretty much everytime i talk to him, he has shipped out a few ecu's at least and is usually waiting on parts if he hasnt...his living room has been converted to a ms sweatshop occupied still by only him.
due to the show this weekend i was not able to have him sit down and get some info layed out for me to tell you guys...chair contacted me last week and asked for some help, threatening legal action..i politely asked him to refrain until through the weekend and he agree'd. (much appreciated!) aparently now he has been contacted by pat. I intend to talk with him a few times today to see what can be done.
Everyone who has sent me an IM and kept a respectable tone throughout this, i have your info written down, and i am trying to see if pat will get me some updates to tell you guys. i know i have said that before, but i think now is a bit more crucial as it has been far too long in most cases, and im really hoping pat will want to help clear the air here.
im not tryin to make excuses for pat, i benefit in no way from typing all this out for you guys or taking the time to recieve all the IM's and keep your info and all that. if you want to call me names and such, you can f right the hell off, cause all im doing is tryin to ease your minds and pass along information
















_Modified by VWralley at 8:57 AM 7-30-2007_

My question is why are YOU doing this and not Pat??? Seems like he should be lying in the bed he made not you.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*

If you want to play "Complaint Department of Patatron Inc" you need to suck it up. I would expect things including "tone" to get worse as time progresses. If you can't hack it, get your jacket...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnTheRunDCI* »_
My question is why are YOU doing this and not Pat??? Seems like he should be lying in the bed he made not you.









honestly i just want to try and help you guys that are waiting to get your chit. seriously thats it. for some reason he refuses to post up again or anything so im just doing what little i can to move things along...

_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_If you want to play "Complaint Department of Patatron Inc" you need to suck it up. I would expect things including "tone" to get worse as time progresses. If you can't hack it, get your jacket...









im not playing anything, just attempting to get people updates on their orders and keep pat locked away building ecu's all day


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

I never called you any names... I think there is just a big confusion here as to what is supposed to happen when you call yourself a business. Thanks for the support though, maybe if we all call the police on pat something will get done.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_I never called you any names... *I think there is just a big confusion here as to what is supposed to happen when you call yourself a business.* Thanks for the support though, maybe if we all call the police on pat something will get done.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_I never called you any names... 

never said you did







i may have quoted you (didnt look) but it was a general statement.


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_honestly i just want to try and help you guys that are waiting to get your chit. seriously thats it. *for some reason he refuses to post up again or anything* so im just doing what little i can to move things along...

 
This may tell you to stop trying to help. Friend or not he's effing up. Maybe he should refund the monies sent untill he can catch up and clear things up. Just seems you're bearing the brunt of this. I'm sure he know's about the posts on here and for him to just let these threads go unanswered by himself show's me he may not be the friend you thnk.


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

This is my own quote from a month ago.
I still think it's the best way out.
No amount of money is worth your reputation.


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_This situation just gets worse.
Deep down I think Pat is a good guy trying to maintain a small business.
The reality is his reputation is going down the sh itter due to his business practices.
If I was Pat I would get a small business loan to pay back the people complaining, then finish filling existing orders and start fresh.
Take the inventory not sold to disgruntled customers and use for new orders.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

For those of you who are like me and have been waiting 4 months or even more... I talked to Pat at waterwagens (below is a pic of me in the red phillies hat and pat in the black shirt) ... He said he is still pumping them out and to not worry and that it WILL come with time and appologized that it is taking so long. another gentlemen interupted us with a sarcastic joke "hey pat wheres my megasquirt" they both chuckled but it made pat appear nervous... He told me to send him an email with a specific title and that he would respond to it letting me know where in the list i Sit. 2 days later still havnt heard back but we will see.
he did however say "in about a month and a half months i should be fully caught up"


----------



## constructeur (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_he was at waterwagens today.
i was suprised he wasnt being beat down by a throng of angry customers...

Yeah, lots of tough typers








besides with so many decent shops around why would locals pay an alcoholic hack to work on their cars?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_ 2 days later still havnt heard back but we will see.











i guess he feeds people the same crap in person.

bummer


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well whoever knows him that let him know the last person was going to the police, they can let him know my brother is going to talk to a friend that handles ic3 cases.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*



mk1alexander said:


> he did however say "in about a month and a half months i should be fully caught up"
> QUOTE]
> as if anyone believes a word from Pat these days


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

simply amazing.
I just read this whole thread and to be frank...it's disgusting.
Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

he could send me those ats's and id call it even.


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (constructeur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *constructeur* »_
Yeah, lots of tough typers








besides with so many decent shops around why would locals pay an alcoholic hack to work on their cars?

i thought we were done with childish name calling.


----------



## constructeur (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: (Rockmonky)*

that's a negative cockmonkey


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (constructeur)*

well guys after a few attempts to get ahold of pat this week, still nothing, so i sent him an email with all the contact info that i have and hope that he will respond. Other than that not much else i can do for you guys.
next time i talk with him ill make sure he knows the actions you all are intending to take and hopefully that will prompt some sort of action on his end. sorry fellas i did what i could








this doesnt mean you will never see your money or ecu, i just cant tell you when. i still have faith that pat will catch up and continue to sell ecu's, but i just hope he can figure out his operation better real soon...


_Modified by VWralley at 11:03 AM 8-2-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

i'm a small business owner and i understand problems and dealing with people-good and bad...i've been patient as crap..no yelling no bad emails or im's at all....its been 13 weeks for one 16v ms and a good customer mine has been waiting about a month longer.( i know other have waited as long or longer)
now the 16v customer wants his money back and i'll be sitting stupid with no money....and i hate giving out money when its not my fault
pat had a good thing going and i hope he pulls out of this, but i need my stuff so i can run my own shop and please my customers....as of an hour ago i have a really ticked customer because of this...and i try my best to keep a good clean track record in my shop with quiality work and customer service...this isn't helping.
please end this for us all. stop orders, either pay back or finish the setups you have. but contact people for heck sake! sorry this is what happen man, i did a bunch of business with you and whould have continued. i do a bunch of these now and could have used you for a good supplier
sorry, and please contact us, 
josh


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_well guys after a few attempts to get ahold of pat this week, still nothing, so i sent him an email with all the contact info that i have and hope that he will respond. Other than that not much else i can do for you guys.
next time i talk with him ill make sure he knows the actions you all are intending to take and hopefully that will prompt some sort of action on his end. sorry fellas i did what i could








this doesnt mean you will never see your money or ecu, i just cant tell you when. i still have faith that pat will catch up and continue to sell ecu's, but i just hope he can figure out his operation better real soon...

_Modified by VWralley at 11:03 AM 8-2-2007_

Ok, if he's not responding to a FRIEND...I think you're all boned. I bought my MS from Pat last october, and it took about a month to get. This was BEFORE all the orders started pouring in apparently. I was impressed with the product, and have nothing bad at all to report. The construction is top notch, and everything is as user friendly as it can be.
That being said, I'll never buy from Patatron.com again, mainly due to his disappearing act, and general disdain for his current customers it seems. To have time to go to a VW show, when some people have been waiting months for their orders, is asinine. Now when people ask me about MS, I tell them to try DIYautotune, or anywhere else for that matter.
Patatron.com is a dead fish floating in the water, someone please scoop it up and dispose of it, before it starts to stink any further http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. Its a shame to see a former Vortexer of high standing ruining his own reputation like this.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_
please end this for us all. stop orders, either pay back or finish the setups you have. but contact people for heck sake! sorry this is what happen man, i did a bunch of business with you and whould have continued. i do a bunch of these now and could have used you for a good supplier
sorry, and please contact us, 
josh










you got that right josh... 

I like where this thread is going. and I know he has read it.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*I don't understand why you guys haven't called the police yet.* 
Doesn't matter what his friend(VWRalley) says. Its your money, get it back if it means getting the PoPo involded. best of luck to you gentlemen.


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

not to stick my nose where it don't belong, but if pat's getting overwhelmed doing all of this by himself (if he's doing anythign at all) maybe some of his friends should go over there on weekends and help him knock orders out. instead of just relaying info. vwrallye, i'm not saying anything bad about you, or your friends, cuz i've never met you and can't make a call like that. but i'm sure it would help out IMMENSELY if he had some help.
but, maybe i'm off the mark. maybe he's the only one who knows how he gets it all together, and would spend more time teaching a few dudes how than he would getting the orders out.
but, for everyone's sake, i hope it all works out. i've been on both sides of the fence, and both are stressful.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (metaljim)*

for anyone that has his # I would suggest calling him and leaving a message as im sure he wont pick up and just tell him that his absents is going to lead to legal action very soon, MAYBE then he will respond to us and tell us whats going on production wise, if we dont get that much out of him then I say someone in the area call the cops. In any other case has anyone else received a MS from him this week?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

He doesn't answer or return phone calls.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_He doesn't answer or return phone calls.


LOL wtf?!
I can't believe this.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_

LOL wtf?!
I can't believe this.

And I bought and received mine from him long before the proverbial '**** hit the fan."


----------



## ratrabbit83 (May 8, 2007)

call the cops its the only way it seems


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

i payed for mine on 5/23/07. atthis point i just want the money back... but if the ecu comes i will except it.
i feel like im going to call and just say (on voicemail) "this is Eoin Keith-Hunter, i ordered a MS ecu from you on may 23 2007. i payed you a total of 309 dollars for this ecu and i am graciously giving you until the end of august 15th 2007 (08/15/2007 at approximately 11:59 pm) to either email me a tracking number for the 16v ecu you owe me in exchange for the money i have sent you. if you feel that you will not be able to get me said ecu then i will expect a refund in full to be transfered to my paypal account or sent via money order. if i do not receive either by said date i will be taking legal action against you this is going to happen. so i suggest you do one of the two options listed."
after that i will look into legal actions. i have all the information saved from paypal and i have this whole thread saved. also the information from his website. these will be enough to get my money back plus some.
also when i sent him the money via paypal i wrote on the comments section exactly what i was sending my money to him for.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_For those of you who are like me and have been waiting 4 months or even more... I talked to Pat at waterwagens (below is a pic of me in the red phillies hat and pat in the black shirt) ... He said he is still pumping them out and to not worry and that it WILL come with time and appologized that it is taking so long. another gentlemen interupted us with a sarcastic joke "hey pat wheres my megasquirt" they both chuckled but it made pat appear nervous... He told me to send him an email with a specific title and that he would respond to it letting me know where in the list i Sit. 2 days later still havnt heard back but we will see.
he did however say "in about a month and a half months i should be fully caught up"









do you really think that if he hasn't caught up to the orders from 4 months ago, that he will be done in 1.5 months? this guy is full of it. i ordered mine 2.5 months ago and if you haven't gotten yours then i can't imagine how long it will take for me to get mine.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im still waiting for mine from the 20th of march...


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Im still waiting for mine from the 20th of march...

well IM me when you get yours, because then i can start getting excited.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

you guys need to stop giving him warnings, and waiting "oh just one more week"
step up to the plate and take legal action.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_you guys need to stop giving him warnings, and waiting "oh just one more week"
step up to the plate and take legal action.

oh i am going to. i just haven't ever spoken to him or warned him before. and i believe that if i give him that ten days and he still doesn't speak to me/give me a tracking number. then i will feel justified in taking serious legal actions.
just called him and told him im interested in taking legal actions.


_Modified by Eoin16V at 3:00 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
just called him and told him im interested in taking legal actions.
_Modified by Eoin16V at 3:00 PM 8-5-2007_

Did he answer the phone?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Seriously.
This is bull****, it's beyond reasonable. A monetary transaction implies liability, he needs to be up until midnight while working his job to do what he has to in order to uphold his end of the bargain.

You bite of more than you chew in business, you keep ****ing chewing.
Something tells me that he's not working as hard a possible, since I can fathom building 20 ecu's in my spare time in a ****ing month or two, with a stimulator and a good lab setup.
By lab setup I mean a kitchen table, soldering iron and solder sucker with the stimulator there as well.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

it takes about 3 hours to build and modify one of these things to "plug and play" on a single coil vw. another 30 minutes MAX to test it.
in a 40 hour work week he oughta be able to finish 10-15 ecus a week.
id seriously doubt that hes even building these anymore


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_it takes about 3 hours to build and modify one of these things to "plug and play" on a single coil vw. another 30 minutes MAX to test it.
in a 40 hour work week he oughta be able to finish 10-15 ecus a week.
id seriously doubt that hes even building these anymore










Right. I have a 3 year old, and a full time job also with a 1hr commute each way.
You folks need to take legal action now before he moves or drops off the face of the planet with however many thousands of dollars that you folks paid.
I mean no communication!? Come on. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_it takes about 3 hours to build and modify one of these things to "plug and play" on a single coil vw. another 30 minutes MAX to test it. 

For a V2.2, but the V3's take a LONG time to do. I finally got some good internal pics of one of his 'custom' boards and I'm honestly less then impressed.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Welp, its monday and unless someone by the oddest of chances received their order, I think its time to step up and call the local authority's or whoever would be able to deal with a situation like this. I would like to pioneer this but I wouldnt be the best candidate but if no one else moves on it this week then I will be forced to as I dont want him to run to mexico with all of our money at this point. Does anyone know who in particular to call for this and there #?


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

Somebody posted contact info for Pat on a previous page.
Also some links to law enforcement.
Too bad it has to go like this, but I don't blame you guys.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_For a V2.2, but the V3's take a LONG time to do. I finally got some good internal pics of one of his 'custom' boards and I'm honestly less then impressed.

i still think 3-4 hours is reasonable for the v3. honestly i havent built a v2.2 in a couple years, so i dont remember how long that took...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

I'm pretty fast and I can't do a full V3 in 3hrs, there's just too much to stuff and trim, let alone solder properly.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I'm pretty fast and I can't do a full V3 in 3hrs, there's just too much to stuff and trim, let alone solder properly.

this is the guy i'm using for now on


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

2062954194. Not 100% but is this the # that I can, *cough* reach him at?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_
this is the guy i'm using for now on









Paul is probably one of 5 people i'd let touch any of my cars.
He just plain knows his ****. Period.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
i still think 3-4 hours is reasonable for the v3. honestly i havent built a v2.2 in a couple years, so i dont remember how long that took...

Ditto. That's about as long as it takes us.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_
Ditto. That's about as long as it takes us.

If I was an assembly line, maybe! I'm just one guy who puts in every part by hand, one at a time and checks while going. I don't stuff and solder all at once, that's how problems happen! I'm probably one of few people that once did this for a living, so I have higher standards of fit and finish compared to some others. Not saying you, but others.


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

I built mine the same way- stuff, solder, test.
It takes longer but you know it works.
I couldn't imagine building these things strait for so long.
Would drive me crazy.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
If I was an assembly line, maybe! I'm just one guy who puts in every part by hand, one at a time and checks while going. I don't stuff and solder all at once, that's how problems happen! I'm probably one of few people that once did this for a living, so I have higher standards of fit and finish compared to some others. Not saying you, but others.









http://www.ace-protech.com/solder-equipment.asp
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Start your empire. I for one support you in you endeavor. You've been doing this for longer than most fly by night vortex superstars have been around.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

The last thing I want is a wave soldering line in my basement








I bought my first MS through a group buy straight from B&G.. haha. I finally sold that board not too long ago V1 with a bunch of -extra circuits on it. It was my lab workhorse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The last thing I want is a wave soldering line in my basement








I bought my first MS through a group buy straight from B&G.. haha. I finally sold that board not too long ago V1 with a bunch of -extra circuits on it. It was my lab workhorse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It will be great. You can get some uhhh... day labor helpers from a few 7-11's in montgomery county. Pay them 2-5$ per hour, or just don't pay them at the end of the day and kick them out.
They can deal with and inhale the fumes, chemicals, etc.
Then PROFIT.
If a customer has a problem, just don't answer your phone or drop off the face of the planet


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_It will be great. You can get some uhhh... day labor helpers from a few 7-11's in montgomery county. Pay them 2-5$ per hour, or just don't pay them at the end of the day and kick them out.
They can deal with and inhale the fumes, chemicals, etc.
Then PROFIT.
If a customer has a problem, just don't answer your phone or drop off the face of the planet









I can hear the MinuteMen knocking on your door.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_
I can hear the MinuteMen knocking on your door.









They won't find me, i've already taken off with the customers money and never sent them any product! MWAHAHAHA.
No srsly tho, back on topic.
LEGAL ACTION.
He is not even talking to you guys after taking your money. WTF.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
If I was an assembly line, maybe! I'm just one guy who puts in every part by hand, one at a time and checks while going. I don't stuff and solder all at once, that's how problems happen! I'm probably one of few people that once did this for a living, so I have higher standards of fit and finish compared to some others. Not saying you, but others.









please, do not take exception to my above post just saying that, on average, that's about the time it has taken us on V3 boards. With my day job being in retail, I HATE do-over's! With that in mind, we are ultra cautious on making sure that what goes together, stays together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_
LEGAL ACTION.
He is not even talking to you guys after taking your money. WTF.









X2!!


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_ 2062954194. Not 100% but is this the # that I can, *cough* reach him at?

yes


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

I hear what you're saying and you just must be faster. I'm SUPER anal about this after spending 5 years working as a tech.. mostly reworking problems with production boards


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I hear what you're saying and you just must be faster. I'm SUPER anal about this after spending 5 years working as a tech.. mostly reworking problems with production boards









It's all good, I gots luv for ya!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

so whats the status... who is taking legal action... and do we have a count of who is all involved in this fiasco? I just want either my product or my money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

hey guys I just started a new thread to see how many people on here have had there money taken from by pat so please look at it and let anyone else who this has happened to know about it, I called him and he didn't pick up but I told him what the deal is so hopefully he will be smart and call back but if not then thats on him and I will call the authority's, all the details are in the other thread, and any help is appreciated


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

I already filed one of those IC3 internet crime forms out. if more people do it I am sure they will look into it.
http://www.ic3.gov/


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_I already filed one of those IC3 internet crime forms out. if more people do it I am sure they will look into it.
http://www.ic3.gov/

i gave him till the 15th and then i will be filling one of those out. then i will go down to the police station and ask what to do next.


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

so tomorrow will be the 2 weeks that he said i would have a tracking # by. its not looking good. and if nothing i will follow through with what i told him i would do next. i gave him too many chances. 3 months total today


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_so whats the status... who is taking legal action... and do we have a count of who is all involved in this fiasco? I just want either my product or my money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you should also call his local police department. the more disgruntled customers calling them, the more the police will be interested. Don't rely on just one sole person.


_Modified by coolerow at 12:22 PM 8-9-2007_


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (coolerow)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3380059
that thread is for listing if you got ripped off by this guy, looks like about 8 people so far.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

I just left a message on his phone. doubt he will call back tho. 
*206-295-4194*


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

I know theres a lot more people who got ripped off out there that arent listing in the other thread. Even if you arent going through me could you please list the amount that was taken so it will make our complaint stronger, you can list the other method you used to get your money back but atleast list the amount to help in my case Thanks, Dave


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

so what do i do here. if i call the police will they tell me what to do next?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

they can certainly tell you whan they can or can't do and where else you might check with. They have someone who deals with fraud. They might even pass it to the feds. Its a phone call, it certainly can't hurt. Let us know.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

ok i wll give it a shot.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

keep us all posted as we are all wondering where our GOBS of money and or products are.. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

called redmond police department today...
they said i ahve to talk to my local police dept because that is where it began. so that is who i am calling now... will give update on where it gets me


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_where our GOBS of money 

yeah looking at that other thread it looks like there quite a bit of money in pat's hands!


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (chair)*

I fully understand that people are upset, and I am doing what I can to catch up. I have even found another person that can help me catch up as soon as I can afford to hire him, but I really need to sell the rabbit to make it happen. Nobody is gonna get screwed, I am just way behind as having ordering through the website got me swamped as I never expected that quantity of ordering. To help make up for the wait, I am adding a few features to each ECU that goes out from now on untill I am caught up. I will be adding a programmable relay output, and a launch control feature.
The programmable output will allow you to turn on a relay based on any input to the ECU. (For example, you could have it turn on a shift light at a given RPM, or activate water injection at an intake air temp that you choose). I will also be adding a launch control feature that if hooked up to a clutch pedel switch (Grounded with the pedel depressed), it will activate a rev limiter so that you can keep on full throttle and have the RPM sit at 2500 for example for better traction on launch. This feature could also be disabled with a dash switch.
I have all of the hardware sitting here for everyones ECU's, and am building them for 10-12 hours a day to catch up. If I had the money to offer refunds, I would, But I just dont. With so many orders, it is virtually impossible to give a date of arrival, and with the number of e-mails I get, I would have to spend 3 hours a day going through them, and I would get even further behind, so It is kind of a catch 22 on what to do there. I am also so busy, that I really dont have time to come on vortex more than maybe once or twice a month, so reaching me on here is even worse.
I can truely say that I am not trying to screw anyone, I just got in way over my head with orders, and am doing everything I can to make it right. I will be putting a link on my site that better explains the 2 features that are being added to all the ECU's so that I dont have to explain it a million times and end up wasting more time making the problem even worse. And to chair, I sent you you your tracking number, if you didn't get it for some reason, let me know, because it sounds like you didn't!


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (patatron)*

tracking # no workie.
either its made up or you just sent it? idk


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (chair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chair* »_tracking # no workie.
either its made up or you just sent it? idk

It was just sent earlier today, it doesn't get scanned till it gets back to the post office.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_
It was just sent earlier today, it doesn't get scanned till it gets back to the post office.

pat why don't you let us know when you ship one out so that way we understand that people are actually getting these things.
i would like to hear from someone who received one recently.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
pat why don't you let us know when you ship one out so that way we understand that people are actually getting these things.
i would like to hear from someone who received one recently.

X2 chair if you get a WORKING tracking # let us know
and to pat, you may be trying to "catch up" but from whats been discussed on here you should be able to move ATLEAST 3 units a day if your working 12 hour shifts and thats being modest with the hours. Also, you cant keep us hanging on like this, it seems like only when people are about to take legal action you magically pop up out of nowhere with a sob story, atleast say "o, I got one out today" or " my hand was cut off by someone else I screwed over so Ill be working half as much" but realize these periods of nothing are getting old and I havent been waiting like most since jan. so give us a good reason not to send you to jail, anything to show your trying not just false promises


_Modified by eaturhonda at 10:56 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

Also, I just spoke to his local police department and judging by her attitude towards it, its no wonder hes has no morals about stealing but basically in order to raise a big enough complaint call your local police department and tell them and they will send it out to his and follow up on it
p.s. please keep adding if your money was taken as it will help the detective


_Modified by eaturhonda at 11:27 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

pat why am I still waiting 8 months now? why are you shipping orders that were placed after mine? why wont you answer your phone, why did you ban me from your website, for asking what was taking so long... 
You have alot more to do than actually sending out orders to "make things right"


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_pat why am I still waiting 8 months now? why are you shipping orders that were placed after mine? why wont you answer your phone, why did you ban me from your website, for asking what was taking so long... 
You have alot more to do than actually sending out orders to "make things right" 


wow.

its been 8 months and you haven;t gotten yours? wow! theres proof that hes still sending them out.... NOT!


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_
X2 chair if you get a WORKING tracking # let us know

_Modified by eaturhonda at 10:56 PM 8-10-2007_

i guess it works. it says this now?

Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received
The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on August 10, 2007 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 
i will delete my post in the other thread after i recieve it


_Modified by chair at 11:54 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (chair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chair* »_
i guess it works. it says this now?

Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received
The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on August 10, 2007 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 
i will delete my post in the other thread after i recieve it

_Modified by chair at 11:54 PM 8-10-2007_

that looks valid.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

anyone else who receives this form patatron and gets there package please post it here so we know some type of action is going on


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

with USPS, it usually takes at least a day before the tracking number on their site is valid.
I've had things delivered before the number was on the website...


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_with USPS, it usually takes at least a day before the tracking number on their site is valid.
I've had things delivered before the number was on the website...

Ditto USPS tracking sucks the balls.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chair* »_
i guess it works. it says this now?

Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received
The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on August 10, 2007 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 
i will delete my post in the other thread after i recieve it

_Modified by chair at 11:54 PM 8-10-2007_

what that is saying is that he used the usps website to make a shipping label, he could put that on your empty box and let it sit there for 3 months before he puts anything in it and actually takes it to the post office for delivery. 

_Quote »_This does *not* indicate receipt by the USPS or the *actual mailing date.* Delivery status information will be provided *if* / when available.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
Ditto USPS tracking sucks the balls.

If it is priority it should be 3/4 days max. 
Adding new features to a already backed up workload sounds like the smartest ****ing idea I could have thought up.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_
If it is priority it should be 3/4 days max. 
Adding new features to a already backed up workload sounds like the smartest ****ing idea I could have thought up.

i was thinking the same thing. and im also pretty sure that i will never use those features. the only reason i would want them is to increase the re-sale value haha


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

nope


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

i say he should let us no in this thread everyday how many ecus he sent out so we know hes making progress...
im ready to abandon ms at this point ...****ign gay








i ordered may 25th and ik half of these people ordered b4 me so doesnt look like ill be getting my ecu this year.... especially wen its all im waiting on now


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (brew city)*

post office shipping sucks..never get a tracking # that works...use UPS, only way to ship...tracking # as soon as you ship it, never lose pacjkages , no problem...post office is crap


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

Pat assured me He was legit at WW and told me to email him and he would get back to me on it right away.... that didnt happen
He posts in here telling people he is legit.... No one to my knowledge has seen an ECU yet or a working tracking number...








Pat all i ask for is honesty. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Patatron rocking a 420sel huh? Got time and money to change cars, but no money to refund or time to build Megasquirts you owe folks.
Awesome business skills! 
You fail at business and life.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

dont assume so much, he has had that car for a while and if i remember correctly didnt pay very much for it...


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*









got it today....
deleted my post from the other thread
im relieved


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chair)*

thats incredible


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

photoshopped


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

when did you purchase your setup? probably after january. huh.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_photoshopped


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_photoshopped









hah... why would i lie about this hahaha... but i purchased may 17...
and i know there are other guys on here who also purchased b4 me... idk whats up with that


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*

Cut the guy some slack...just another person trying to make a decent living.Look @ the bright side...at least this isnt EIP


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Cut the guy some slack...just another person trying to make a decent living.Look @ the bright side...at least this isnt EIP









Don't even instigate.


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Cut the guy some slack...just another person trying to make a decent living.Look @ the bright side...at least this isnt EIP








u say that cuz u were not/are not the one waiting


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chair* »_ u say that cuz u were not/are not the one waiting









Yes thats true.Before Pat decided to go MIA he use to provide alot of good technical information.He is not a bad guy...just got tied up with orders and hoped onto the money train.
I knew I put my foot in my mouth when I typed the above post as I cant even begin to imagine what 8 months is like...its a ****ty feeling and I have had it happen to me before (3 months waiting) but at least you guys are now starting to get your ecus.I never got my box from germany


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Yes thats true.Before Pat decided to go MIA he use to provide alot of good technical information.He is not a bad guy...just got tied up with orders and hoped onto the money train.
I knew I put my foot in my mouth when I typed the above post as I cant even begin to imagine what 8 months is like...its a ****ty feeling and I have had it happen to me before (3 months waiting) but at least you guys are now starting to get your ecus.I never got my box from germany









Really, i waited 3 months for mine...and got it all and well.


_Modified by secondgen at 3:45 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Yes thats true.Before Pat decided to go MIA he use to provide alot of good technical information.He is not a bad guy...just got tied up with orders and hoped onto the money train.
I knew I put my foot in my mouth when I typed the above post as I cant even begin to imagine what 8 months is like...its a ****ty feeling and I have had it happen to me before (3 months waiting) but at least you guys are now starting to get your ecus.I never got my box from germany









you obviously haven't read the thread. no one has got their ecu since he went MIA except for Chair. there are people who ordered months before him who haven't gotten theirs.
maybe he is just waiting for people to start speaking with the police and then he sends them an ecu? 
i will be calling the police and filing an online complain form on thursday afternoon unless i get a phone call/email or a tracking number. i left him a message saying this.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
you obviously haven't read the thread. no one has got their ecu since he went MIA except for Chair. there are people who ordered months before him who haven't gotten theirs.

id guess that up to 75% of his business isnt on the vortex, just an FYI


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
id guess that up to 75% of his business isnt on the vortex, just an FYI









thats what EIP said.


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
id guess that up to 75% of his business isnt on the vortex, just an FYI









then who buys it? bimmer guys?
i cant imagine where else people are pissed off


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

even if that were true i don't see how only one person would have gotten theirs yet.
honestly just show me that people are getting them and i will wait. its not the wait thats my problem its the fact that i have no idea if its actually going to come and the longer i wait, the lower my chances of getting my money back are.

and im sure if this was posted in the mk1, mk2, and mk3 forums instead of the SEM forum you would see many more people posting.


_Modified by Eoin16V at 7:20 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Yes thats true.Before Pat decided to go MIA he use to provide alot of good technical information.He is not a bad guy...just got tied up with orders and hoped onto the money train.
I knew I put my foot in my mouth when I typed the above post as I cant even begin to imagine what 8 months is like...its a ****ty feeling and I have had it happen to me before (3 months waiting) but at least you guys are now starting to get your ecus.I never got my box from germany









Do you have to post in EVERY THREAD?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_you obviously haven't read the thread.

I have,since page 1.Lets see what another week brings before you guys decide to go to the police and such.

_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
Do you have to post in EVERY THREAD?


This isnt *YOUR* forum...go police elsewhere
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_I have,since page 1.Lets see what another week brings before you guys decide to go to the police and such.



my FAVORITE part of this thread, is that this comes up about once a week...
for the past couple months.

"well, ill just give him ONE more well...and then THATS it!"

we'll still be talking about this in '08 at this rate


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_we'll still be talking about this in '08 at this rate









Hopefully not,I would love to see Pat climb himself out of this and return to posting good quality information.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i ordered first







but im happy for you chair... glad to know they are still on the way I should be good and due for one any day now.. Pat if you read this go ahead and send me my tracking number too.. Thanks.. Alex


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I would love to see Pat climb himself out of this and return to posting good quality information.









so do i!
he was useful and smart...just not business smart
as of the end of this week..if i don't get mine...i'll have a VERY ticked customer...and i will be losing money.


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_
so do i!
he was useful and smart...just not business smart
as of the end of this week..if i don't get mine...i'll have a VERY ticked customer...and i will be losing money.

if you really need one ive got a built one that im not using right now.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (kyle_b)*

I went and called the police from his area and they told me the only way to follow this up is to call YOUR local police and file a complaint. I would suggest anyone and everyone who payed and received nothing to call your local police and show them the other thread and let them know the deal, if you want to go the easier route file a ic3? which is located on page 5 or 6. Dont drag your feet anymore it takes a while for everything to be processed and b then he could be in mexico or elsewhere with your money!! I know everyones been patient, so have I but enough is enough and unless chair as something to say about receiving his unit then there is really nothing to say about this matter other than he needs to be stopped ASAP


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

yea i agree...if he was really pumping out 5 ecu's a day like he says he would be up to oh say... 750 by now and thats only figuring since april. Be realistic and say half or a third of that if he was telling the truth at all and that still should be more units than people screwed...At least i would hope so.


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (chair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chair* »_called redmond police department today...
they said i ahve to talk to my local police dept because that is where it began. so that is who i am calling now... will give update on where it gets me

yeah i said that on page 6. my local police were actaully on their way to my house when i got the tracking #. 
but i definitely recieved everything i ordered. not saying anything is ok with waiting 12.5 weeks. im stil l not happy about that but i wasnt ripped off 
do what you gotta do. im not teling u to call and im not telling you not to call...
i was just in ur shoes last 5 days ago


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_i ordered first







but im happy for you chair... glad to know they are still on the way I should be good and due for one any day now.. Pat if you read this go ahead and send me my tracking number too.. Thanks.. Alex









when did you order yours? I placed my order in january


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_
when did you order yours? I placed my order in january









March.. so you should come first... but then again chair got his... so Pats "list" must be all jacked up on who gets what and when


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_
March.. so you should come first... but then again chair got his... so Pats "list" must be all jacked up on who gets what and when









Squeekiest wheels get the grease first.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_
Squeekiest wheels get the grease first.

Logic. 
Its just hard for people to understand it.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_
Logic. 
Its just hard for people to understand it.

see you say that... but pats16vgti was the third person to post on here. he has been pretty "squeaky"


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_
Squeekiest wheels get the grease first.

idk how i was squeekiest then the rest! but i got what i wanted didnt I?
and did anybody else get anything yet .no. once again your opinion would be very different if you were in their shoes but im happy i was "squeeky" i atleast got what i paid for... i wish everyone else would get theirs.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chair* »_
idk how i was squeekiest then the rest! but i got what i wanted didnt I?
and did anybody else get anything yet .no. once again your opinion would be very different if you were in their shoes but im happy i was "squeeky" i atleast got what i paid for... i wish everyone else would get theirs. 

I ordered mine on february 22nd and got it in the middle of March. this was when he was just starting to have an overload. i kept after him about it and finally he got it out to me. sorry you guys haven't gotten your stuff but http://www.diyautotune.com can get you the same stuff. i'd suggest starting to buy your **** from them.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

yeah well i am not going to buy another one, if I already spent 630.00 on one from patatron. If I knew I would going to have to buy two setups I would have just spent the cash on a high quality standalone system...
and I have been asking about this for months now and I have yet to receive a response from him.


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_yeah well i am not going to buy another one, if I already spent 630.00 on one from patatron. If I knew I would going to have to buy two setups I would have just spent the cash on a high quality standalone system...
and I have been asking about this for months now and I have yet to receive a response from him. 

and you have yet to call police?


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*

any updates with anyone else?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_pat why am I still waiting 8 months now? why are you shipping orders that were placed after mine? why wont you answer your phone, why did you ban me from your website, for asking what was taking so long... 
You have alot more to do than actually sending out orders to "make things right" 

id make you last too, all you do is blast the guy then expect to be number 1.step back and think about it bud. ive been waiting 9 months for an intake manifold but i dont harass the company about it.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

it needs to be done... 
edit:: and if I ever hear from him, and receive some product, or refund, i will never say anything about him again. I would just pretend he never existed. 


_Modified by Pats16vGTI at 2:01 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Obviously you dont understand how a business should work. Plus You probably already have a manifold on your car, so therefore its running and you can drive it. Unlike ours.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

i do understand how a business is run, and said company hasnt supplied me with anything yet, and yes i have a manifold, a stock one, it works just fine. like you had a stock engine managment system that worked albeit CIS im sure. you should have waited until you received the new system before making your car not fit for driving... your bad.








no im not saying what Pat is doing is proper business in anyway, but bashing him like this is not the proper way of going about it either. i dont go in here and make public display my dislike for the business i am receiving for my intake manifold. i am handling it on another level. i did the same with the camshaft company too. i took care of it at the lowest level possible. if i need to go higher i would have but i didnt publicize it. you all are taking the immature means of solving this problem. im sorry you have to go through it, but thats the car world. you win and you lose on things. take this as a loss, wait for it. and you dont see results contact the better business bureau, if its a registered business. there are more mature ways of going about this. 


_Modified by boosted b5 at 1:51 AM 8-21-2007_


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

The common denominator in the Patatron business folly seems to be that he told everyone that ordered MS that they would have it in a month and then when it didn't show up, no tracking numbers were provided, and messages weren't returned people got more than pissed. If I was waiting 6 months for my MS when it was promised to me in month I would driving out to meet up with Pat myself. Boo to you for chastising anyone that didn't get there MS and posting up on a forum to warn others to not buy from a business that can't supply their products in a timely fashion as promised.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wraith04)*

a company is one thing, a company always has other resources to repay people atleast. Pat just took the money and ran....... I dont know pats method but at anytime he can pick up his operation and leave you cant really do that with a whole company


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_i do understand how a business is run, and said company hasnt supplied me with anything yet, and yes i have a manifold, a stock one, it works just fine. like you had a stock engine managment system that worked albeit CIS im sure. you should have waited until you received the new system before making your car not fit for driving... your bad.








no im not saying what Pat is doing is proper business in anyway, but bashing him like this is not the proper way of going about it either. i dont go in here and make public display my dislike for the business i am receiving for my intake manifold. i am handling it on another level. i did the same with the camshaft company too. i took care of it at the lowest level possible. if i need to go higher i would have but i didnt publicize it. you all are taking the immature means of solving this problem. im sorry you have to go through it, but thats the car world. you win and you lose on things. take this as a loss, wait for it. and you dont see results contact the better business bureau, if its a registered business. there are more mature ways of going about this. 

_Modified by boosted b5 at 1:51 AM 8-21-2007_

i think that saying he took the money and ran is a little much... but its clear that he is handling this situation very poorly... 

I didn't realize that letting the majority of the Volkswagen enthusiasts on this site know of a bad business/thief/liar was immature. In fact, the act of potentially helping others is a selfless act that might by some standards even prove maturity.
while budding into a thread that, besides making you aware of potential theft, has nothing to do with you might even be seen as immaturity.
What I'm trying to say here is: i don't care how long you (one person) have been waiting for your manifold. I care that me and many many VW enthusiast have been lied too and had money taken with no communication or promised product.
This is greater than one person. vwrally (a friend of pat) claims that close to 75 percent of his orders weren't from VWvortex. If this is true then we can make an educated guess that he has somewhere around 20k worth of peoples money with very little returned product.
I make this guess by adding up the reported missing funds from the other thread. these funds make something around 5k. If this 5k is just a quarter of his business... you do the math.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
This is greater than one person. vwrally (a friend of pat) claims that close to 75 percent of his orders weren't from VWvortex

53.2% of percentages are made up on the spot















that was a rough guess, no solid numbers were put into that...and by no means a way to continue to bash pat.







as far as you know that could be 75% of 15 or 10...


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

How many people are complaining about not getting their product on this thread? Maybe about 10 people?
The part I don't understand is this:
If Pat has purchased all the hardware and is building non-stop, he could of easily shipped all the product to these people by now.
So far only one person has come back saying they got their stuff.
It just doesn't make any sense, unless Pat is taking care of the air-cooled or BMW people or whoever else first.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

so its simple enough to state, "DONT BUY MSnS FROM PATATRON.COM, SELLER DOES NOT FOLLOW THROUGH WITH HIS CLAIMS." no need to go into detail on it on a open forum, thats what im saying. the downtalk, verbal harsassment, posting of personal information.. thats where the line is crossed by you guys.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_so its simple enough to state, "DONT BUY MSnS FROM PATATRON.COM, SELLER DOES NOT FOLLOW THROUGH WITH HIS CLAIMS." no need to go into detail on it on a open forum, thats what im saying. the downtalk, verbal harsassment, posting of personal information.. thats where the line is crossed by you guys.

I normally dont get confrentational on the internet.. but you sir have just made a foolish post/comment/2cents... 
There are more then enough reasons why downtalk, verbal harassment and posting of personal information have gone on. Pat has done business with complete strangers.. then dissapeared off the face of the earth revealing his personal information is extremely legit. Downtalking is also legit because people need to be aware of this issue so they too dont become taken. And verbal harrasment is childish but sometimes emotions come out when this issue has really effected your life. I have held back from that but trust me... I took a term off of school to finish my project and was handicapped thanks to Pat. 
funny how the only people to defend pat in any way all come from washington.. hmm


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_i do understand how a business is run, and said company hasnt supplied me with anything yet, and yes i have a manifold, a stock one, it works just fine. like you had a stock engine managment system that worked albeit CIS im sure. you should have waited until you received the new system before making your car not fit for driving... your bad.








_Modified by boosted b5 at 1:51 AM 8-21-2007_


NO actually my stock cis system wont run my turbo motor. Usually when your doing a project things have to come apart completely. We dont all drive b5's, so some custom work has to be done by someone other than that company your buying from. Or have a turbo from the factory. Oh my bad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Also i guess mature is not responding to anyone who gives you money for something you dont recieve. I bet when you call that company they pick up also. 



_Modified by Mange3586 at 6:45 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Also no ones personal information is so personal anymore, especially when you pay for a domain to supply a product for paying customers.


----------



## vwserv (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (eaturhonda)Got Mine!*

ordered mine 6/12 got it 2 weeks ago and now,up and running!
81 caddy with '03 1.8t 20v need to finish up some details and then
the fun begins!
I think Pat is a standup guy,not a business type who bit off more
than he could chew.He just needs time to catch up....


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

i also got a returned email for tech support from pat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*

hire a lawyer if you need to. let them deal with it. dont take matters into your own hands. i understand deputy dog and his private 'I' sound fun, but unless you know what your doing, dont do it. 9 months is how long ive been waiting for my manifold. itll come. another company ive been waiting on a mattig badgeless rallye grill since feb 07. i think i lost 200 bucks there, but oh well. would have been nice for the car for waterfest. but im not here bashing them. i think you guys need to take a step bnck and let him do his job.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I think you need to "step back" and let us Deal with our money how we feel fit. This thread was only created to find out how to get a hold of pat and what we should expect of our orders. I did a search and your one post stated "Do not buy from thirstygreek" I guess thats ok since it was you not recieving your product. Sorry this is just for the pleasant im i got from you. In case you forgot... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2618363


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

this is starting to get real dumb. people who haven't been effected by this really have no reason to start an argument in this thread...


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

haha







I dont think anyone is here is trying to play private "I" because it sounds fun.. I think most of us are average people with jobs, school, life, family and we have all sent lots of money to a guy that all we knew of him was that he was building megasquirt lived in the US and had a site called patatron.com with no other contact info besides and Email adress... I speak for all of us in here.. we are just trying to get up to parr on figuring out who this guy is and what the status is on our orders... all of us in here also have felt worried about this due to the fact that we had the BEST service and SPEEDY response on emails until the day we sent the money.. then Poof.. gone... if you dont have anything constructive in here to say.... or this thread doesnt concern you... stay out.. and I dont think that you are waiting for that Grill from Pat.. so post elsewhere.. Thanks


_Modified by mk1alexander at 2:23 AM 8-22-2007_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_I think you need to "step back" and let us Deal with our money how we feel fit. This thread was only created to find out how to get a hold of pat and what we should expect of our orders. I did a search and your one post stated "Do not buy from thirstygreek" I guess thats ok since it was you not recieving your product. Sorry this is just for the pleasant im i got from you. In case you forgot... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2618363

yeah those guys sent me an item which was not even what i paid for. i paid for a hand held scan tool and got something that looked like a V1 concealed display. contacted them, sent it back and never got thy refund or even the product i wanted. i got robbed oh well. i didnt make a fuss about it, one post getting the information out to others about this company, i didnt continue to rant about it, so whats your point chief? you trying to offend me here? it doesnt matter to me. i did nothing like you guys are. quit whining!


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
yeah those guys sent me an item which was not even what i paid for. i paid for a hand held scan tool and got something that looked like a V1 concealed display. contacted them, sent it back and never got thy refund or even the product i wanted. i got robbed oh well. i didnt make a fuss about it, one post getting the information out to others about this company, i didnt continue to rant about it, so whats your point chief? you trying to offend me here? it doesnt matter to me. i did nothing like you guys are. quit whining!

you have been waiting over a year for a grille...
you do realize that your an idiot right?
i just want to make that clear... 

to everyone effected my pat, lets not respond to this guy anymore as to avoid having this thread locked.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
yeah those guys sent me an item which was not even what i paid for. i paid for a hand held scan tool and got something that looked like a V1 concealed display. contacted them, sent it back and never got thy refund or even the product i wanted. i got robbed oh well. i didnt make a fuss about it, one post getting the information out to others about this company, i didnt continue to rant about it, so whats your point chief? you trying to offend me here? it doesnt matter to me. i did nothing like you guys are. quit whining!


i just read this again and realized how much i hate this guy.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

just ignore it.. back on topic... anyone else recieve anything yet?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
you have been waiting over a year for a grille...
you do realize that your an idiot right?
i just want to make that clear... 

to everyone effected my pat, lets not respond to this guy anymore as to avoid having this thread locked.

ah negative. good job though, glad you never learned how to read.
i hope this thread gets locked. it would make me










_Modified by boosted b5 at 1:35 AM 8-22-2007_


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I hope you sell your mk2, becuase only cool people should own them.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_I hope you sell your mk2, becuase only cool people should own them. 

bahahaha that was a good one.
ok so back on topic, i filled out one of those ic3 forms or whatever. does anyone have his address?


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

Kirwan, Patrick [email protected]
8501 Willows Rd. #D221
Redmond, WA 98052
US
2062954194
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_Kirwan, Patrick [email protected]
8501 Willows Rd. #D221
Redmond, WA 98052
US
2062954194
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

calling my local police as we speak.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

i just spoke to my local police station. they are going to call me back within the next few days. 
they will be giving me a couple web sites to complain to and they said that the state police have a whole internet fraud thing set up so i guess it might be worth it to call them on this one.
i also filled out the ic3 complaint thing... so we will see what happens. maybe a little pressure will make him send me my ecu. and then the rest i will order from diy.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

I filled out an ic3 as well... maybe your police department will be helpful with other alternatives.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

when you guys get the ECU's maybe talk to ValveCoverGasket about sourcing out the rest of what you will need to complete the setup. i know hes been doing MSnS for a while now.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_I filled out an ic3 as well... maybe your police department will be helpful with other alternatives. 

yeah, i will keep you posted on what they say. pat did you call the police yet?


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_when you guys get the ECU's maybe talk to ValveCoverGasket about sourcing out the rest of what you will need to complete the setup. i know hes been doing MSnS for a while now.

i have gm temp sensors adapters if there is interest


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (chair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chair* »_
i have gm temp sensors adapters if there is interest

i will need one.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chair* »_
i have gm temp sensors adapters if there is interest

I could use one as well... 
also user "need_a_vr6" is very helpful and sells ecu's


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

ill let this go a few days... and see how many people want one... and then ill make them... not 12 weeks later dont worry


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (chair)*

who ever needs/wants one or 2 send me a pm i dont want to doit unless there is a decent # of people..


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (chair)*

Also in case anyone is interested... 
*Redmond Police Telephone Directory*
SERVICE PHONE EMAIL 

Alarm Registration 425-556-2694 [email protected] 
Crime Prevention 425-556-2545 
Explorers 425-556-2577 [email protected] 
Evidence & Property 425-556-2532 [email protected] 
Family Violence Unit (DV) 425-556-2669
425-556-2582
425-556-2668 [email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected] 
Internal Investigations 425-556-2529 [email protected] 
Investigations 425-556-2585
425-556-2564 [email protected]
[email protected] 


Administrative Commander Wilson 425-556-2529 [email protected] 
Operations Commander Morgan 425-556-2523 [email protected] 
Operations Commander Billington 425-556-2553 [email protected] 
Support Services Commander Hagreen 425-556-2509 [email protected] 
Patrol Duty Lieutenant 425-556-2562 or
425-556-2690 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 

They dont have a very long trip either...
http://www.mapquest.com/direct...btn=2


_Modified by Mange3586 at 11:56 AM 8-26-2007_


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

you have to call your local police 1st... if any one has actaully called the redmond police thais is what they would tell you. " you need to call your local police because your township is where the issue began. then they will contact us." obviously no one is doing anything just posting stuff and making empty threats


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (chair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chair* »_you have to call your local police 1st... if any one has actaully called the redmond police thais is what they would tell you. " you need to call your local police because your township is where the issue began. then they will contact us." obviously no one is doing anything just posting stuff and making empty threats


oh i called... they just are the police and obviously slow and useless.


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

you must not know how to handle the situation... my locals were on their way to may house...then i reciaved a tracking #. you need to call and explain the WHOLE situation


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (chair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chair* »_you must not know how to handle the situation... my locals were on their way to may house...then i reciaved a tracking #. you need to call and explain the WHOLE situation

i did. i gave them every site and detail. and let them know that there are lots of people that this has effected. not just me.
i live in Amherst Massachusetts. the toughest job these cops have is break up college parties. other than that they are useless.
if i don't have a call back by the end of tomorrow i will call again.


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

you are all *******.
You were told it would be longer.
He's doing his best.
Next time don't order from him and Nice job every one on the E-thugging! Lets all jump on the band wagon and insult this guy.
You guys are twats!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Hendudiku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendudiku* »_you are all *******.
You were told it would be longer.
He's doing his best.
Next time don't order from him and Nice job every one on the E-thugging! Lets all jump on the band wagon and insult this guy.
You guys are twats!

GTFO.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Hendudiku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendudiku* »_you are all *******.
You were told it would be longer.
He's doing his best.
Next time don't order from him and *Nice job every one on the E-thugging!* Lets all jump on the band wagon and insult this guy.
You guys are twats!

speaking of e-thuggery...


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

clearly someone didnt read the whole thread.... haha


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Haha...thats the best one yet


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

ahh that was good for a laugh!


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Hendudiku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendudiku* »_you are all *******.
You were told it would be longer.
He's doing his best.
Next time don't order from him and Nice job every one on the E-thugging! Lets all jump on the band wagon and insult this guy.
You guys are twats!


bahahaha!
its funny becuase even if you had some validity to your statement you would be wrong becuase the E-thug would mean to talk smack online but not take any real actions... well most of the people here are contacting the police... (which would make you wrong)
do you know he is doing his best? are you guys close?


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

I wish for every person that bashed this tread would send me $600 of their hard earned money, then they would know how we feel then Id know how pat feels and probably wouldnt be talking as much crap as they do


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*









I dont think the mods want to make this thread a "martyr"
Thats why its still here


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I was curious if they were going to lock us or not...haha. Im kinda curious what they have to say about the situation?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

ive sent my 600 bucks, just for something else. i know what its like to get the run around


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

How about everyone not affected by this just goes away?


----------



## skabaru (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

I am surprised this isn't locked either... I was in another thread VERY similar, and it got locked.
My story... I ordered my MSnS-e from protocar.net, and it was fine. But I decided to go with an innovtate wideband, so I figured I would give my cash to someone in the scene. right after I ordered it, I mentioned it to my buddy and his first response was 'evidently you aren't reading the fourms'. Damnit. This was early may 07
Long story short, I emailed him after 2 weeks or ordering with no feedback or response. Then 3 weeks. Then finally I told him no response would mean a paypal claim. No response. Opened a paypal claim, which froze his paypal funds. Boom. I got an email with 24 hours. Amazing. He gave me some song and dance about needing to get his money out to pay rent, etc. He actually ordered the wideband o2 from DIYautotune and had it drop shipped to me. I got it early june 2007.
I figured that the wideband was an inventory part, nothing custom created, etc. I realize that it takes a couple hours to make an ECU. I realize it takes 2 minutes to load his vw specific msq file in.
But his list of excuses were that he was working 10 hours/day, trying to catch up, but he gets so many emails it is impossible to keep track of them, etc. He also said he gets a HUGE amount of tech support requests from non customers, which I am sure he does.
I even, in that thread, suggested a bunch of things to help him out. Like create a few different email accounts, like [email protected]n.com, [email protected], etc. organize this email flow to make it manageable, because obviously his current hotmail account is too much for him to handle. He says all his time is spent soldering. I suggested perhaps he spend 1 day a week emailing all the people of whose money he has already received and spent, since that is ALL ANY OF US REALLY ASKED FOR. Since that hasn't happened, people have no other real recourse.
If buy.com did the same thing, everyone would be up in arms. But for some reason, there are members of this community that seem to think that it is ok, and they justify it by pointing out that they are getting screwed harder by other people. Awesome for you, but that doesn't mean I should be happy with my situation. This has been going on for years too with vendors over and over. Whatever. I should order an item, and I should get it within a month at the latest unless it was CLEAR from before I ordered it that it would take longer. And a month is extremely generous.
It is a crappy situation, and I am sorry for everyone who was money out and no parts. Good luck. Hopefully the police will be able to remedy the situation.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Patatron is pretty active on the something awful dot com forums as of late. Hope he's still building all your ecu's months and months later.
Bug him there, maybe he will respond.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Patatron is pretty active on the something awful dot com forums as of late. Hope he's still building all your ecu's months and months later.
Bug him there, maybe he will respond.

something awful? weird...

the one where you have to pay to be a forum member?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
the one where you have to pay to be a forum member?

must have a lot of money kicking around these days...


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
must have a lot of money kicking around these days...


your bad.
your egging this on....lol
i think its time for me to call the police once again.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_

your bad.
your egging this on....lol
i think its time for me to call the police once again.









i just hate to see this drag on so long without results, and it frustrates me (and im not even involved) that the police are worthless in the matter


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_








i just hate to see this drag on so long without results, and it frustrates me (and im not even involved) that the police are worthless in the matter

yeah i love how they don't call me back... im just going to call the state police i think.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

Pat.. whats the deal... this has gone on WAY WAY too long


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

You might want to contact the Postmaster General also. This also sounds like mail fraud.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (rek)*

i have a VERY ticked off customer i just got off the phone with....
i ordered one for him 17 weeks ago.
nothing yet-duh!
he wants his money back or his ms this week....
you know what that means?! I"M out of that money!!!
now I"M a ticked off supplier. which makes me look VERY bad and i know this guy will not come back...so you also made me lose a future customer....not cool man.
pat - deal with your stuff....







way ticked now


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

im close enough.. perhaps i just need to drive up there and see whats up... and perhaps talk face to face with the local authorities and get this straightened out


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

i'll ship you a case of beer if yuo can get my money or my ms from him quick!


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i'll ship you a case of beer if yuo can get my money or my ms from him quick!









x2 
dude u know how many cases of beer u would have ups dropping off at ur door if you made this happen
omg lol


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (brew city)*

If Pat is soldering 10-12 hours a day he could build at least one working unit, maybe 2 per day.
So he could build at least 180 Megasquirts in the 6 month time frame some people are facing. 
If he has all the hardware to build these kits, I would think he could easily knock out the 10-15 units required to satisfy the people complaining on this thread.
Either business is really good and he has sold hundreds of Megasquirts or...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_If Pat is soldering 10-12 hours a day he could build at least one working unit, maybe 2 per day.

hed have to be blind to be spending 10 hours on one box...


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

alright Pat.. this is me officially saying.. If i dont recieve anything from you either money or my products in the next week.. Then im going to drive up to your neck of the woods and bring the local authorities to your door... Thanks... step up here Pat and dont let it come to this


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_alright Pat.. this is me officially saying.. If i dont recieve anything from you either money or my products in the next week.. Then im going to drive up to your neck of the woods and bring the local authorities to your door... Thanks... step up here Pat and dont let it come to this

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
get mine too.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
hed have to be blind to be spending 10 hours on one box...


well i think its obvious that he isn't building these units... 
my guess is he is building them here and there. or just when someone freezes his paypal account... he can't keep scamming people if his paypal account gets frozen. lol
basically i don't know if its worth it over 300 bucks to go to a lawyer or something... so im not sure what to do.
there has got to be a lawyer on the text you can give us some legal advice.










_Modified by Eoin16V at 4:51 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_

well i think its obvious that he isn't building these units... 
my guess is he is building them here and there. or just when someone freezes his paypal account... he can't keep scamming people if his paypal account gets frozen. lol
basically i don't know if its worth it over 300 bucks to go to a lawyer or something... so im not sure what to do.
there has got to be a lawyer on the text you can give us some legal advice.









_Modified by Eoin16V at 4:51 PM 9-8-2007_

Class action lawsuit







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
I hope this gets resolved. A good friend of mine has been waiting since April I believe for his MS.


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (ry_guy)*

i cant believe this is still goin on... i thought me recieving mine meant good news for everyone. sucks... and in the other thread some guy in madrid sent him 1500 and nothing... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_alright Pat.. this is me officially saying.. If i dont recieve anything from you either money or my products in the next week.. Then im going to drive up to your neck of the woods and bring the local authorities to your door... Thanks... step up here Pat and dont let it come to this


so ur giving him till next friday or youll be at his house...
**** YEAH!!!!
remember...cases of beer shipped to ur door from a couple people on here...
make it happin' capt'n!!


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

was the 1500 recently?


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_was the 1500 recently?

in march.


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_was the 1500 recently?


thats so effed up









stealing all this money from people...
does this guy have any morals? let alone a conscience?


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (brew city)*

honestly how have his local authorities not caught onto this lil scam of his yet?


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_honestly how have his local authorities not caught onto this lil scam of his yet?

exactly...its not even a lil scam tho its out of hand


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (brew city)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brew city* »_
exactly...its not even a lil scam tho its out of hand

well my local police are apparently useless.


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (brew city)*

It would be interesting to know how much money has been collected.
I would guess 10-20K, but who knows.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

oh wow, fun, customer called again for the money back...hey pat, come on...i know you read this.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_oh wow, fun, customer called again for the money back...hey pat, come on...i know you read this.

I'm amazed after all this crap nobody has either:
A) Booked a flight to visit Patatron
B) Worked with Federal authorties to resolve this issue
You guys have the man power to start a class action suit - somebody just get the ball rolling already... I really feel bad for all of you and hope you find a resolution soon...


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

looks like ill be making a visit to Pat at the end of this week.. and I will be brining the local authorities to his door with me.. because I wont go home without a resolution


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_looks like ill be making a visit to Pat at the end of this week.. and I will be brining the local authorities to his door with me.. because I wont go home without a resolution









hope you guys get this all resolved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I always wondered why people did this stuff, and ripped people off when you can get into trouble.
Well this just proves why people do it. You can rip people off for thousands, and then nothing happens.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

Pat wont be getting off... one way or another with this.. it WILL be resolved.. he knows that


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

At this point he could be getting his rep back and breaking even by buying the setups DONE from DIYAutotune. Amazing. Hope it all starts to go well soon for everyone.


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

i sure hope so man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i cant wait !!!


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_At this point he could be getting his rep back and breaking even by buying the setups DONE from DIYAutotune. Amazing. Hope it all starts to go well soon for everyone.

I mentioned that months ago.
I think somebody came back with "he won't make any money like that"


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

Anybody in the PNW that know where pat lives? I'm in vancouver bc. and would be down for a little visit to pats house to see how my 800 bucks I sent to him is being put to use. So if anybodies down for a visit to pats this weekend make yourself heard.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (vw1303)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1303* »_Anybody in the PNW that know where pat lives? I'm in vancouver bc. and would be down for a little visit to pats house to see how my 800 bucks I sent to him is being put to use. So if anybodies down for a visit to pats this weekend make yourself heard.


I wish you the best of luck, and think it needs to happen.
Most people seem to want to lay down and get ripped off. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
With maybe 5-10 people at his door and printed documentation the police would have to do something I would think.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

alright guys, i was just at pats last night. basically he has had the MAP sensors on backorder forever and is only getting a few at a time, that on top of running out of a few parts here and there has really set him back. 
as i stated before, and again was confirmed by pat, less than 10% of his business these days is from vortex and the VW community (for reasons very apparent to all of us). He assured me once again, and i personally saw that he is still sending out a few ecu's a week.
i know its not much and probably will fall on def ears but thats what i know. for the people making threats and contacting the police, do what you gotta do or whatever, im not tryin to stop anybody. just giving an update as i have it.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

thanks for the update... However.. i have waited too long with NO response from Pat.. so now im forced to do what i have to do. I have prepared all my documentation of all the Emails. All of these chats and paypal reciepts and have them all on paper form and will be heading up there to speak with the police and pay Pat a visit.. I really am sorry it came to this but fact of the matter is.. you CANT just take money from people and get away with it.. Sorry Pat


----------



## Bruce Bowling (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_honestly how have his local authorities not caught onto this lil scam of his yet?

I am not a local authority, but I am one of the creators of MegaSquirt. I *just* found out about all of this. 
Patatron is not a reseller who purchases MS partial kits from us (B&G), he obtains his kits from other reseller(s). So we do not have any direct intervention with them (or him).
What we can do is make sure that the primary resellers know of this situation and assist (i.e. apply pressure) in making Patatron fulfill his outstanding orders, and make sure that he does not take any more orders until the ones here have been satisfied.
Note that we have recently introduced a surface-mount version of the V3 board (V3.57) which arrives at resellers about 90% assembled, the remaining components are mostly custom configurations, drivers, etc. which dramatically cuts the assembly time down. I know a lot of people here ordered V2.2 version boards (his upgraded version) which is all hand-assembled. But in the future realize that purchasing the V3.57 board means that there should not have to be a lot of reseller time in board setup and you should receive your ECU much faster.
What I strongly suggest is that for future orders people here order from a primary reseller like http://www.diyautotune.com - they are a primary reseller for a reason







In the meantime in the background we will help assist with this situation, We do not like this because it gives a bad rap for MS, and we (B&G) rely heavily on the resellers to follow thru, so we are kinda in the same situation. I apologize for this "problem", it is not right for so many to have issues. MegaSquirt is supposed to be fun and educational, and we will do what it takes to keep it that way.
- Bruce


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Bruce Bowling)*

Thank you Bruce! Like I said multiple times, I just applied my own financial pressure to Pat via PayPal and got my stuff a few days later, but lots of other people have been less than successful. Although it really won't help people get their money back, its great to see one of the creators of MS step up with at least some moral support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Thank you Bruce! I was hoping there was something you could do. I had sent a few people on your message boards some private messages about the issue but never got a response. It is quite out of control. I am real glad to hear about your new version coming out soon. It would be nice if pat would just send some of those out instead.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Yay for some action...march 20th was a long time ago...


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

Pats going to be feeling the pressure here from all ends soon i think... Last chance Pat.. its thursday night... Unless Something shows up the mail tomorrow or you refund me or contact me I will be seeing you soon and I will be brining a local detective and all the paperwork to prove my case. Sorry man.. but you cant get away with this. Thanks


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_Pats going to be feeling the pressure here from all ends soon i think... Last chance Pat.. its thursday night... Unless Something shows up the mail tomorrow or you refund me or contact me I will be seeing you soon and I will be brining a local detective and all the paperwork to prove my case. Sorry man.. but you cant get away with this. Thanks

Do it dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. And let us know how it goes.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (ry_guy)*

dun, dun, dun... bring on the pop corn, this i want to see.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

update.. Just spoke with the officer on the case and I would recomend any of you who have been taken by pat contact the redmond police department and tell them your story. They will inform you of what steps to take next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pat this is gonna hurt you man... be smart here. Take care.. Alex


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_update.. Just spoke with the officer on the case and I would recomend any of you who have been taken by pat contact the redmond police department and tell them your story. They will inform you of what steps to take next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pat this is gonna hurt you man... be smart here. Take care.. Alex

I'll relay the information to my friend and have him call tomorrow. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (ry_guy)*

anybody know pat's phone number? I need to call that guy for a refund.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vw1303)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1303* »_anybody know pat's phone number? I need to call that guy for a refund.

haaaaahhaaaa funny


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Ralley, thanks for checking in.
This doesn't make sense though, DIY has map sensors in stock.
Also, Pat said there is no money for refunds because everything went back into buying parts. If that is true, he would already have the parts; backorders wouldn't be an issue.
Less than 10 percent of his business is Vortex customers? That is scary. How can he take care of all that and not finish these builds first? 

_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_alright guys, i was just at pats last night. basically he has had the MAP sensors on backorder forever and is only getting a few at a time, that on top of running out of a few parts here and there has really set him back. 
as i stated before, and again was confirmed by pat, less than 10% of his business these days is from vortex and the VW community (for reasons very apparent to all of us). He assured me once again, and i personally saw that he is still sending out a few ecu's a week.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

you're asking the wrong dude, just relaying info


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

well ...sucks for me.....writing a check for a refund on ms to a mad customer....thanks pat. i love losing money.

oh also...vwralley has NOTHING to do with pat and his business...just knows pat to some extent. and is going out of his way to find us info...thanks man....so don't bug ralley for info...only i can












_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 9:18 AM 9-14-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

thanks josh http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

i'm not beating up Ralley.
I know he has been here from the beginning to help.


----------



## Bruce Bowling (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_honestly how have his local authorities not caught onto this lil scam of his yet?

I am not a local authority, but I am one of the creators of MegaSquirt. I *just* found out about all of this. 
Patatron is not a reseller who purchases MS partial kits from us (B&G), he obtains his kits from other reseller(s). So we do not have any direct intervention with them (or him).
What we can do is make sure that the primary resellers know of this situation and assist (i.e. apply pressure) in making Patatron fulfill his outstanding orders, and make sure that he does not take any more orders until the ones here have been satisfied.
Note that we have recently introduced a surface-mount version of the V3 board (V3.57) which arrives at resellers about 90% assembled, the remaining components are mostly custom configurations, drivers, etc. which dramatically cuts the assembly time down. I know a lot of people here ordered V2.2 version boards (his upgraded version) which is all hand-assembled. But in the future realize that purchasing the V3.57 board means that there should not have to be a lot of reseller time in board setup and you should receive your ECU much faster.
What I strongly suggest is that for future orders people here order from a primary reseller like http://www.diyautotune.com - they are a primary reseller for a reason







In the meantime in the background we will help assist with this situation, We do not like this because it gives a bad rap for MS, and we (B&G) rely heavily on the resellers to follow thru, so we are kinda in the same situation. I apologize for this "problem", it is not right for so many to have issues. MegaSquirt is supposed to be fun and educational, and we will do what it takes to keep it that way.
- Bruce


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Bruce Bowling)*

Bruce, double posting?















Just hassling the noobie.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

don't hassle I am glad to see Bruce taking a positive initiative in the situation.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

and for those who asked:
Kirwan, Patrick [email protected]
8501 Willows Rd. #D221
Redmond, WA 98052
US
2062954194


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

The ecu that i was sent, built by him, doesn't apear to be what i paid for. And it is malfunctioning, which sucks. tech support? HA. I'm on my own.
DIYAutotune to the rescue.
Im not impressed pat.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_The ecu that i was sent, built by him, doesn't apear to be what i paid for. And it is malfunctioning, which sucks. tech support? HA. I'm on my own.
DIYAutotune to the rescue.
Im not impressed pat.

Mine did not have the launch control circuit I paid for, and I paid Paul (need_a_VR6) to put it in for me. Paul is the man.


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

looks like his promise for the new features and **** was all a hoaks


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (brew city)*


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

ya.. he gave the detective who visited him the same crap that he has been feeding us the whole time... Oh im backed up im making progress slowley but surely... The officer called me excited with "good news" and told me all that.. I was like ya... same thing he has been feeding us from day one. If Pat was SERIOUS... he would just spend ONE day going through his orders and calling us personally on the contact number from our recipt and explain it to us in person. I wouldnt mind if he took a day off from soldering for 12 hours and just made calls for 12 hours


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Paul is the man.

Thanks, Ian. If anyone else is having trouble with a Pat ecu and wants it checked out, fixed, modified, etc, let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

COME TO MY GARAGE...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (OnTheRunDCI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnTheRunDCI* »_COME TO MY GARAGE...









if youre in the northwest...id be glad to help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

**** anything and everything about Pat, as far as im concerned, you've been disowned by your fellow enthusiast community.
Anything i do concerning MS, from here on out will be on my own or through a *respectable* source like DIY.
And to think that I backed you up at one point in time. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_**** anything and everything about Pat, as far as im concerned, you've been disowned by your fellow enthusiast community.
Anything i do concerning MS, from here on out will be on my own or through a *respectable* source like DIY.
And to think that I backed you up at one point in time. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

It started with a custom relay box setup.. it ended up with everything ****ed. More news @ 6am.


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

Well just got back from patatrons house. We drove 5 hours total. He wouldn't respond to my emails so I had a friend email him about his rabbit for sale. Guess what? A few hours later he responds to him. So we set up a time to meet him at his house to view the rabbit. We got down there and meet up with pat in his garage to check out the rabbit. so I tell pat, we're not actually interested in the rabbit. He is kind of taken back by this. Actually pat I came down here for the ecu I ordered 3 months ago. Pat's pissed. He starts whining about how he had to make a custom ecu today for the rabbit so it would run. I don't care pat. I want my ecu. So then he gives me some bs about how he didn't have my address. I wrote down my address on pen and paper so he address now. but i just got home to check the past emails i have sent pat and guess what. my address was in the email. So pat responds to my email and says he doesn't file his emails. what kind of business are you running man. you obviously dont know very much about business. He cashed the money order i sent. But didn't realize that he had to build me an ecu for that money? ok rant over. He promised me 3 weeks. And after 3 weeks? I'm showing up @ pats door again. but this time I aint leavin empty handed.


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (vw1303)*

pat's cell phone # if anyone is interested.206.274.7487


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (vw1303)*


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (vw1303)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that is awesome


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (vw1303)*

I feel you shouldn't have left empty-handed this time. Wasting another 5hours and who-knows-what in gas and other expenses when it doesn't show up in 3 weeks...? And 3 weeks!? Seriously.








If in the bizarre chance you do get it. Congrats.
I'm curious when it's going to finally hit him that he's miles up **** creek with no boat...


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

i confronted him at WW this year just like you did at his door.. He gave me the same line. how if i just send him an email with my adress he would have it out to me ... stil havnt seen it he is a liar


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_I feel you shouldn't have left empty-handed this time. Wasting another 5hours and who-knows-what in gas and other expenses when it doesn't show up in 3 weeks...? And 3 weeks!? Seriously.








If in the bizarre chance you do get it. Congrats.
I'm curious when it's going to finally hit him that he's miles up **** creek with no boat...

honestly i would take an un-soldered board at this point lol.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
honestly i would take *my money back*at this point.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

dang, I'm not a part of this whole thing, but after reading through this all I really feel badly for you'all. This sucks. I don't understand why he doesn't just hire some mongaloid to soldier the boards up with him or start some type of assembly line or some siht. 
hope all gets worked out for everyone. 







for ya.


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

has anyone called him?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (brew city)*

umm 100 time...personal and "business" cell
email a few differnt one. and responded to his craigslist ad.

and nothing


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

patacon stickers anyone?


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

fuccccck


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_patacon stickers anyone?









oh thats good. im down.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

I spoke with a paypal representative this morning... even though it is too late to file a claim by the book all of us NEED to still file claims even though they will close because that shows paypal that despite the time frame there has been some serious suspicious activity on Pat's behalf. So please file the claims ASAP


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

and since I live in the same area as Pat.. im gathering the paperwork and starting a small claims court case... Sorry it has had to come to this Pat


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_and since I live in the same area as Pat.. im gathering the paperwork and starting a small claims court case... Sorry it has had to come to this Pat

if he fails to appear to that court case, it will be a terrible blow to his personal record.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

https://www.paypal.com/ewf/f=pps_spf
seems to be the only place to start regards to contacting paypal.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

I sent them a long message, and pointed them to this and the other thread for more info. If everyone sends them a message, they will be sure to take some sort of action.


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

VC, what record?
He is not registered as a business.
His reputation on the Tex is shot.
Pat must be on the BMW scene or something else like that.
It would be interesting to know who is buying since Ralley says the vortex is less than 10 percent of his sales.


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
if he fails to appear to that court case, it will be a terrible blow to his personal record.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_
He is not registered as a business.


thats what i meant, nm then


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

i hope since hes doesnt have a small bussiness license he gets in trouble for ripping off the government and not paying tax on his ****
theyre hardcore about that kinda stuff


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (vw1303)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1303* »_Well just got back from patatrons house. We drove 5 hours total. He wouldn't respond to my emails so I had a friend email him about his rabbit for sale. Guess what? A few hours later he responds to him. So we set up a time to meet him at his house to view the rabbit. We got down there and meet up with pat in his garage to check out the rabbit. so I tell pat, we're not actually interested in the rabbit. He is kind of taken back by this. Actually pat I came down here for the ecu I ordered 3 months ago. Pat's pissed. He starts whining about how he had to make a custom ecu today for the rabbit so it would run. I don't care pat. I want my ecu. So then he gives me some bs about how he didn't have my address. I wrote down my address on pen and paper so he address now. but i just got home to check the past emails i have sent pat and guess what. my address was in the email. So pat responds to my email and says he doesn't file his emails. what kind of business are you running man. you obviously dont know very much about business. He cashed the money order i sent. But didn't realize that he had to build me an ecu for that money? ok rant over. He promised me 3 weeks. And after 3 weeks? I'm showing up @ pats door again. but this time I aint leavin empty handed.























if I were you I would go into his living room grab one of his beers and sit there till he soldered my ecu, if he wanted to call the cops to get me out I wouldve told him to go right ahead, bro next time your there dont leave without something of equal value in hand


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

what the hell. he made a ECU for the rabbit and you just stood there scratching your nuts. I would have took the ECU out off the rabbit. **** I would have yanked him up and said give me my money. **** 5 hour drive I would have took that rabbit.


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

















I figured this thread needed some pictures (That's Pat, not me).



_Modified by ry_guy at 7:18 AM 9-19-2007_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (ry_guy)*

im liking this engine bay....


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_im liking this engine bay....









thats the race car i crew on son








FYI guys, Pat is done with vortex, he never logs on nor looks at these posts, so telling him in here your threats and such will do you nothing. His email is working and he does see some of the emails. but when you have no solid timeframe to tell people, and when you do go through the process to inform people, and all you get is a bunch of crap about fake traking numbers and all that, it gets old real quick.
once again, not saying you should all just give up, just passing along info. Email works best for me, usually takes him about two weeks to get back to me, but if you are just gonna send him a nasty message or want a time frame, you probably wont hear back.


_Modified by VWralley at 8:17 AM 9-19-2007_


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
but if you are just gonna send him a nasty message or want a time frame, you probably wont hear back.
_Modified by VWralley at 8:17 AM 9-19-2007_

what else do any of us have to say to him?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_
what else do any of us have to say to him?









just dropping a note to say hi and hows the weather?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

That picture of scamatron is so fitting.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
just dropping a note to say hi and hows the weather?

Maybe
ask :
Did you run out of solder?










_Modified by TehLonz at 9:20 PM 9-19-2007_


----------



## gourmandster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

WOW, what a loser!!!!!


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

All the more reason to find the other 90 percent of Pat's business and alert those potential customers.

_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
FYI guys, Pat is done with vortex, he never logs on nor looks at these posts, so telling him in here your threats and such will do you nothing. 
_Modified by VWralley at 8:17 AM 9-19-2007_


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_All the more reason to find the other 90 percent of Pat's business and alert those potential customers.


http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/member.php?u=98215
maybe this is one?


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres where your refund money went to.
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum...58291


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (rek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rek* »_Heres where your refund money went to.
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum...58291

Posted







.
Everyone invade! lol.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (rek)*

Oh man, must be pounding out ecu's left and right to have all that money to be building a truck like that, not to mention all his spare time!
Pat I'm so proud of you.
I can't wait till you're **** hits the fan, you're hauling straight out toward mach 1 about now.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Oh man, must be pounding out ecu's left and right to have all that money to be building a truck like that, not to mention all his spare time!



hey, to be fair, hes probably so cooped up inside building ecus all day that he needs to take a break to go camping once in a while


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

i posted on that forum....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

i can't see it....


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

He probably pulled the thread once the texer's invaded.

_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i can't see it....


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_He probably pulled the thread once the texer's invaded.


post a general announcement in just any forum on that site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

I'm lov'en this thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope you guys nail him 
I was in your shoes as well.. It took me 3 months to get mine when he finally replyed to the bombardment of emails and IM's I sent him (got the same b/s subb story too )
it finally showed up on my door step.. Only to find the board uncompleted!!!!! The missing part was rattling around inside the ECM







" ever ECM is tested" I bag to differ!!! In all fairness he did offer to fix it and pay for the shipping
I fixing it my self.. After 3 months I didn't want to risk sending it back And now I wonder if I would have even got it back. I sent him an I'M letting him know I had fixed it he replyed by wanting to send me a few bucks for my time I didn't bother with it 
So In the end I got off lucky I guess.. so yeah that's my story 
Good luck to all keep up the good fight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (bunnyslayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyslayer* »_I'm lov'en this thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope you guys nail him 
I was in your shoes as well.. It took me 3 months to get mine when he finally replyed to the bombardment of emails and IM's I sent him (got the same b/s subb story too )
it finally showed up on my door step.. Only to find the board uncompleted!!!!! The missing part was rattling around inside the ECM







" ever ECM is tested" I bag to differ!!! In all fairness he did offer to fix it and pay for the shipping
I fixing it my self.. After 3 months I didn't want to risk sending it back And now I wonder if I would have even got it back. I sent him an I'M letting him know I had fixed it he replyed by wanting to send me a few bucks for my time I didn't bother with it 
So In the end I got off lucky I guess.. so yeah that's my story 
Good luck to all keep up the good fight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is why sometimes i feel bad. because its clear that he didn't start his site with the idea of scamming people and at first he was just backed up and trying. but i think its clear now that that has changed. i wounder if he just realized he would never make any money after this whole thing. or he would never catch up and just decided to say "F it im only gonna send these guys an ecu if they seriously threaten me legally..."
idk. my issue isn't when it comes. its *will it ever come*


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
this is why sometimes i feel bad. because its clear that he didn't start his site with the idea of scamming people and at first he was just backed up and trying. but i think its clear now that that has changed. i wounder if he just realized he would never make any money after this whole thing. or he would never catch up and just decided to say "F it im only gonna send these guys an ecu if they seriously threaten me legally..."
idk. my issue isn't when it comes. its *will it ever come*

Luckily I got my paypal claim in in time. They froze his account with the funds in it, so he really had no choice but to send my stuff. I still don't know if it works 100% but I have a man of his word in Paul Kiernan (Need_a_VR6) to fix anything pat effed up. If any of you need service/repairs/modifications to your ECUs, talk to Paul.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_once again, not saying you should all just give up, just passing along info. Email works best for me, usually takes him about two weeks to get back to me, but if you are just gonna send him a nasty message or want a time frame, you probably wont hear back.

Than honestly... what's the point of sending the email in the first place if you can't get any resolution as to your issue of not receiving any product?


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (rek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rek* »_Heres where your refund money went to.
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum...58291

what was it I got in too late?
I was looking for him on a few bmw websites but didn't really find much, where else is he selling these things at.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/member.php?u=98215
maybe this is one?

Sucks, because now you're required to become a member and register just to search for information. Sucks for those guys though because eventually they'll all get screwed.


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

The good thing about MS (and bad thing for you guys) is that it can be used on almost any car.
Pat could be on some Hondatech forum or Nissan or Subaru, even catering to people with old American cars that want to ditch their carbs.
By now he probably got smart and created a new screen name.
With the power of a Google search he would be stupid to continue going by "patatron".


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_
what was it I got in too late?
I was looking for him on a few bmw websites but didn't really find much, where else is he selling these things at.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

I don't think honda guys would run MS
but thats a side issue


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

I just threw Honda in there b/c I saw Pat post to those forums a while back.


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

He went out and bought a Suburban and a K5 Blazer and then went and bought a whole bunch of parts for them.
I can understand the need for transportation but I am pretty sure that he already has decent transportation.
Unfortunately I am pretty sure that none of you are going to get your parts. Especially now that the creators of MS have put the word out to their re-sellers. You should look into a class action law-suit and contact Washington States BBB and the Attorney General. Washington takes their taxes pretty seriously and he apparently has been avoiding them for some time.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_I don't think honda guys would run MS


some of them do


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
some of them do

I shall look .
Crome
Hondata 
Aem seem to be the choices..


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

theres definitely ms users on honda-tech...i promise.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

the honda ECU is so tunable just using a hondata p28 based chip. alot of the street driven, high hp turbo hondas are using an s200b, or s300b ecu.... but any updates on this issue with pat?


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

Can MS run V-TEC?

i mean there was a guy at the track a few weeks ago with a high 8 second civic running 38 lbs. of boost. and he was using a stock ECU with a piggyback system. i think it was hondata.


_Modified by Eoin16V at 10:23 AM 9-26-2007_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
so its probably not very common.

no one said it was common...
and there are FI motors on honda-tech that are non VTEC
regardless, back to the topic at hand


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
no one said it was common...
and there are FI motors on honda-tech that are non VTEC
regardless, back to the topic at hand









true true.
back on topic. how is that private detective going?


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

just skimming through the pics from waterwagens, wanna guess who the guy in the black shirt is?


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

ya i posted the pic of me talking to him







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif he totally ignored me and tried to ******* off


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

No offense to anyone, but is the ENTIRE VW community so passive that they're going to keep letting him walk away?
At this point, every single one of you involved in this who have not gotten your ECUs will NOT get them.
Get a BUNCH of people together, pool some funds, and start a REAL lawsuit,


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_No offense to anyone, but is the ENTIRE VW community so passive that they're going to keep letting him walk away?
At this point, every single one of you involved in this who have not gotten your ECUs will NOT get them.
Get a BUNCH of people together, pool some funds, and start a REAL lawsuit, 



That's my thought, that everyone here is going to pretty much just let him get away with it.
If you all went to his house as a group, and started demanding things you could ebay some of his nice **** and maybe make your $$$ back..
It's pitch fork and torch time. It has been for a long time.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

he will be seeing me in small claims court soon... and when I win... I will then either try to settle it with him on the spot.. or if it comes to it.. it will be time to put a lein on something of his or file the paperwork to garnish his wages.. I urge any of you who are in my shoes to pursue this route with Pat. with all of you who have been screwed we can really take A LOT from him. He has dug his own grave Im afraid. 
Go to this site.. and go from there http://www.courts.wa.gov/newsi...y.scc I waited far to long to just take action this way... if anyone needs any advice or help let me know


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

yeah but its only 300 bucks for me. while this is a solid sum of money. it isnt't worth the cost and time. tho if anyone starts something i will join and support it.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_

That's my thought, that everyone here is going to pretty much just let him get away with it.
If you all went to his house as a group, and started demanding things you could ebay some of his nice **** and maybe make your $$$ back..
It's pitch fork and torch time. It has been for a long time.









You just have to hit him where it hurts him the most... in his wallet. I had his paypal account locked and there was over $2000 in it when it was locked. I magically got my ECU 3 days later priority overnight.


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*
















just had to


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (bunnyslayer)*

Nice. That does remind me that Halloween is almost here...


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (B4S)*

fly to his house with V mask's on.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

So im assuming no progress has been made? We talked to a guy at h20 about patatron and apparently it took almost a year to get his stuff. He also said "you will get it though"


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

well this is pretty ****ing gay


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (brew city)*

sad to see this moving toward him getting away with it....


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_sad to see this moving toward him getting away with it....

its true. i don't understand why a call to the police doesn't lead to an investigation. i mean, take my local police. the only thing they ever do is bust U MASS parties... think they will have some time to call him or something.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

Pat will get his.. I assure you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Whats that mean to everyone? haha


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_sad to see this moving toward him getting away with it....

The reason he's getting away with it is because everyone he ripped off is just standing around going "Looks like he's getting away with it"








I've never seen such a group of passive aggressives. 
"Maybe Pat will read how sad we are and feel bad"
Please


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (B4S)*

Class action?


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_Class action?

Agreed. I suggested that pages ago.

_Quote, originally posted by *ry_guy* »_
Class action lawsuit







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
I hope this gets resolved. A good friend of mine has been waiting since April I believe for his MS.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (ry_guy)*

you cant just compille a class action law suit easily.. its alot more work then this case is really worth... the best way to go after him is small claims court... and even then IF you win you will then still have the burden of having to collect your money which means you have to file paperwork to put a lein on something of his or garnish his wages. This whole process is time consuming and very tideous .... If you are not living close to Pat.. your best bet would be to file for small claims and make a tirp of it.. suing for your plane ticket and all


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_you cant just compille a class action law suit easily.. its alot more work then this case is really worth... the best way to go after him is small claims court... and even then IF you win you will then still have the burden of having to collect your money which means you have to file paperwork to put a lein on something of his or garnish his wages. This whole process is time consuming and very tideous .... If you are not living close to Pat.. your best bet would be to file for small claims and make a tirp of it.. suing for your plane ticket and all

exactly. as much as i want my product... they might laugh at me when i file a class action over 300 bucks...
and small claims would likely involve me catching a plain out there... and with no guarantee that i would win... is it worth it?
im not sure of what i can really do... its a bummer.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
The reason he's getting away with it is because everyone he ripped off is just standing around going "Looks like he's getting away with it"










yeah...bit of a bummer

someone do something!...
id be camping in front of his god damn house until i got a refund


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

I wish I had ran this scam. you talking about 1,000 to 10,000 bucks in the bank and no one with the balls to get there money. 
A aluminum bat and a mask will solve a lot of problems. I would go to his house nock on the door and ask him nicely to give me my money. he say no just beat it out of him and call it a day.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

coolness, have one from him...but oh wait it doesn't work...have to pay someone to REdo it...fun fun yeaaaaa....


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_coolness, have one from him...but oh wait it doesn't work...have to pay someone to REdo it...fun fun yeaaaaa....









When did you become me!? My ecu i bought last year from him that took months to get doesn't work. You in the same boat?!


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

and once again.. like i said before.. pat will get his


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

pats a ****in **** sucker


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (brew city)*

my guess is someone did this already but if not.....
http://www.ic3.gov/


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

I am just coming here to post and let everyone know that I am still making and shipping everyones parts that were ordered. Only about 20-25% of the orders I have left to ship are for VW owners, and due to the fact that I am out of the VW game myself as a hobby, I rarely come here. I will be contacting many people on here this week as several ECU's/parts are going out to many members on this forum later this week. I would love to be able to offer everyone refunds, but simply cant afford to do so. With me stopping orders through the website to help catch up, income is obviously minimal, but it has allowed me to fill a huge chunk of orders lately, so I feel it was the right move. I have even sold both of my cars (Traded one plus got cash) to allow me to hire a second hand that is really helping me get caught up. I fully understand that everybody is angry, If I was on the other side of this, I would be just as angry as you guys, but I do want everyone to know that I am still shipping units, and have not just given up as many have assumed. It just seems like a pointless task to come in here and give an update, when I know it is just gonna result in getting attacked. And for people complaining about not getting certain options on their ECU's that have showed up, I would suggect that you look back at your original orders. I have seen a lot of complaining of this, and even a few points where people are complaining about not getting options that I either don't even offer, or did not offer at the time of their initial order. I understand that 90% of the things mentioned in this thread are my fault, and I am working hard to correct all of it, but getting blamed for not supplying stuff that I don't offer is confusing (I specifically saw someone mention not getting launch control added at a time when I did not offer it, as I havent untill just recently). I will be contacting some of you this week to verify shipping addresses.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (patatron)*

well pat, thanks for the info.
a email would have been great but at least we know your alive and working at it i guess.
hope i get some info this week, since i'm already out of customer money cause of the time frame.


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

well i mist say that i have talked poop about ya. but i would stop if i got my unit. thats all any of us want. well i hope me and the rest of the vortex gets our asap.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (junior617524)*

I did just get a pm from him saying he would ship my ecu this week... true or not we will see. ill let you all know if i gets it or not.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

me too.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well at the very least i think i got his paypal locked again.


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

ahh dam i think i might have pissed him off because i didnt get an im from him. or maybe he lost my info. but if he contacts me i could email him my paypal info so he can remember what i bought from him.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Well at the very least i think i got his paypal locked again.








might explain why he posted on here again


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

haha... i just want my ****ing money back. Since i heard about all the crap hes producing now.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

I also did just receive a PM from Pat, about the ECU that I have of his (built before the proverbial sh*t hit the fan. [dec. '06]) that doesn't function correctly, and subsequently didn't allow me to be at H20 this year again with the vehicle.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Well at the very least i think i got his paypal locked again.

DO NOT DOOO NOT!!!! unfreeze his paypal, he can say all the sob stories he wants but we all know what he really means in the end , dick him over as long as u can I think he deserves it after all this maybe this will motivate him to finish what he started even if I will get a ****ed up module Id prefer it over nothing if any of you want to give him a second chance I suggest you go and read the thread again and remember how long this has been going for


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh dont worry i plan on calling paypal every day. Plus i know some people who for whatever reason i have neglected to contact. For now i think i clearly expressed my dissatisfaction with paypal. Since in the last few months the lost me 800 bucks. Which may not be a lot to them it is to me especially going to college. So much for a secure way to trade.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Oh dont worry i plan on calling paypal every day. Plus i know some people who for whatever reason i have neglected to contact. For now i think i clearly expressed my dissatisfaction with paypal. Since in the last few months the lost me 800 bucks. Which may not be a lot to them it is to me especially going to college. So much for a secure way to trade.

yeah screw paypal. they must have gotten tons of complaints about pat. even if they weren't within' 45 days they should have noticed them and contacted him or us about it. and further more, what if your purchasing something that will take more then 45 days to get to you? 

i am also really disapointed in my local police. reading the weekly town paper here, it lists all the calls that the police respond to and all the arrests, they have time to "investigate" a call about a man chasing a turkey across the rd.(oh so criminal....) but not fraud...


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

I still have not recieved any word from Pat on my order... I assume I will be reciveing something in the next day or so..


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Ill find out more about what paypal is doing and let you guys know


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1alexander* »_I still have not recieved any word from Pat on my order... I assume I will be reciveing something in the next day or so..









nor have i.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Ill find out more about what paypal is doing and let you guys know

Yeah, I'd like to know what they're doing about this stuff. It's not too hard to open up a new Paypal account.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
Yeah, I'd like to know what they're doing about this stuff. It's not too hard to open up a new Paypal account.

yeah but he might have money on there. and he would need a new email addy...


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_...and he would need a new email addy...

True. But when you have your own domain name, how hard is it to create a new email account on the domain server, and register a new account on Ebay? Total of 30 minutes tops?
I'm just saying, there's ways around Paypal's "secure" payment system.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
True. But when you have your own domain name, how hard is it to create a new email account on the domain server, and register a new account on Ebay? Total of 30 minutes tops?
I'm just saying, there's ways around Paypal's "secure" payment system.

yeah deffinatly. the hope is that he has money still on there when it gets frozen.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

he would also need to use a different bank account and name... My buddy tried doing that once when he got kicked off of ebay. its not as easy as you think... 

ps. wed, and still no packages.


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

hell 6months and no reply


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (junior617524)*

8 months later.. still in the same boat


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

I thought you were going to visit him?
All you people need to pay him a "visit" and get your money back. An eye for an eye.
we don't let this **** happen over in Cali. you guys are too passive.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (coolerow)*

being a full time student makes it tought to drive 200 miles north... let alone the gas money just to hope he will be home and answer and from there? what would you do? i talked to him at WW this summer when i saw him up there he gave me the same story hes been giving online... You cant FORCE money out of people legally without taking LEGAL action. and even then its still your duty to collect the money


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

any word with paypal?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_we don't let this **** happen over in Cali. you guys are too passive.









yeah, pat would be out of luck if he lived in riverside...or any of the other places ive seen east of LA...


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

anybody get anything?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (chair)*


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

whats the smile for did you get yours. hell i wish i had mine.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (junior617524)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junior617524* »_whats the smile for did you get yours. .

yea right....


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

ahh hell all of us are wishing upon a star.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (junior617524)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junior617524* »_ahh hell all of us are wishing upon a star.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

yeah still nothing here. I actually had a little confidence on recieving it after that last empty promise.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_last empty promise. 

like, " hey kiddo, i'll be back in a minute, just going out to get a pack of smokes and milk".......


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

or hey kiddo wait right here im just going to run out and get you a candy bar.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

It's like hanging the carrot in front of the donkey... You're an @ss for being strung along for the ride.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

ok so i sent an email... cause i have lost hope.... i actually helped him out after somebody scammed his brother of a turbo he paid for.... i sent him a 1.8t turbo now i feel like an a$$









refrenced this thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3138947


_Modified by revival at 4:59 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (revival)*

That's kinda funny to see Pat talking about somebody screwing his brother and messing up his schedule.
Of course that was back in March, before things got too bad with his own business.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I talked to paypal again today and they said he cant do anything with his funds until he fixes all open disputes.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

whats the number to paypal?


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

http://www.paypal.com


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

anyone have any luck with anything?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
yeah, pat would be out of luck if he lived in riverside...or any of the other places ive seen east of LA...









damn right


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

i called paypal last night. i was very firm about how this guy has committed serious fraud with the total money stolen well above 5k and she told me where to complain on the site. she said that each contact us complaint thing (what i filled out) is actually read by a employee and that they take it very seriously and that they will look into the situation if my complaint is... worthy.
this is different from the regular claim thing. 
i will link it in a minute.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

https://www.paypal.com/us/wf/f=pps_prohib


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

cool thanks man


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

i filled one of those out once it was useless all they pretty much said in response was that they were sorry to hear about my misfortunes.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Isn't paypal another monopoly? Another $hitty useless monopoly that doesnt give a care about anything less than 50 g's?


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

The total exposure may be 50 g's.
Who knows?


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

im kind of a hard as$ on the phone. and i will get my way.... in fact im going to call them again right now.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

spent a lot of time on the phone today with paypal and basically there is an investigation happening on pats account right now. its likely he will never use paypal personally again until he sends the products or refunds the money.
as far as us getting our money, we have to contact either our bank or our credit card company. 
i paid with a debt card so im going to call my bank. the bank will contact paypal and from there im unsure but she said that was the best way to get our money back.


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

ill give my bank route a try. but i guess since so much time has passed that nothing will happen.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (junior617524)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junior617524* »_ill give my bank route a try. but i guess since so much time has passed that nothing will happen.

yeah basically paypal assured me that my bank would take care of it, but when i contacted them they said "you should have used a credit car! take it up with paypal."
so im not sure what to do now...


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

I feel like their should be a loophole for this where we could claim paypal liable for all this lost money over time


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_I feel like their should be a loophole


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (brew city)*

I hate to make light of this at all guys, I feel for you all and it's truly a shame that things went down this way but everytime I see talk of patatron I think of this.....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=A7KWtLWJn1s


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbitoncrack)*

BAAAWWWWHHHAHHAAAAAAAA


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Ive seen that a few times before... and it's always funny.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

i wish i could contact him. i would take a un-soldered ecu... my friend builds them now... he charges 100 bucks to build it... the other thing is if you know anything about ms and you look at his site... its all BS. he charges sometimes 50-100 dollars more for like nothing. ain't the ECU's the same for a 4 cylinder and a 6 cylinder for instance? just another two injectors wires...


_Modified by Eoin16V at 5:29 PM 10-30-2007_


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

Pat may think some of us have forgotten.. but reality is Im just busy with school.. but soon as winter break rolls around and i have a month free.. he will wish he hadn't tried to pull this.. nothing is more painful then having to appear at court durring the hollidays.. hope you dont have any holliday or new years plans pat.. I am to get a court date as inconvenient for you as possible.. Alex Hacke


----------



## Gawd (Nov 3, 2004)

Has anyone received theirs yet?? A friend of mine ordered back in I think late august early september and he just got his yesterday. From Pat. So Has anyone else had any luck? Only thing is at didn't send him a cd with install instructions or basemaps.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Gawd)*

I got the traditional your ecu will ship this week line a few weeks ago... my status still remains at robbed.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Gawd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gawd* »_Has anyone received theirs yet?? A friend of mine ordered back in I think late august early september and he just got his yesterday. From Pat. So Has anyone else had any luck? Only thing is at didn't send him a cd with install instructions or basemaps.

GTFOH !!!!!!!!! i ordered my chit first week in april


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

March 16th


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

on a side note this video from the family guy is hilarious








pat ,wheres my money man


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

the episode that was on last night?? haha i was going to look on you tube for that


----------



## Gawd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (revival)*


_Quote, originally posted by *revival* »_
GTFOH !!!!!!!!! i ordered my chit first week in april









Well I hope you get yours soon. I was very skeptical when he ordered it, I sent him this link and everything. I was amazed when he showed me the pictures of it. So maybe there is hope yet?


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Gawd)*

nope that still dont raise my hopes that worthless bastard


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Gawd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gawd* »_
Well I hope you get yours soon. I was very skeptical when he ordered it, I sent him this link and everything. I was amazed when he showed me the pictures of it. So maybe there is hope yet? 

thanks for the thought .... but right now pat has damaged my 1.8t dreams for my rabbit....







i sold my aeb computer in hopes of getting this so now i am stranded for the time being


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Is anyone having any luck with paypal? They are all worthless also. All they do if read off a sheet and can't think past that.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

man I feel bad for you guys
I allmost ordered from him a while back







but my friend decided to upgrade to a new haltech 
I dont know about you guys but its probably better for pat I didnt order from him.I surely wouldnt have taken this the way you guys have but then again I'm not the most stable person when I get angry.I one time drove 6 hours to toss a blown turbo through a kids window that some skeeze sold me







long story short but before the cops showed the father was man enough to resolve the situation and when his son showed up he had some explaining to do








along with a window to pay for


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_man I feel bad for you guys
I allmost ordered from him a while back







but my friend decided to upgrade to a new haltech 
I dont know about you guys but its probably better for pat I didnt order from him.I surely wouldnt have taken this the way you guys have but then again I'm not the most stable person when I get angry.I one time drove 6 hours to toss a blown turbo through a kids window that some skeeze sold me







long story short but before the cops showed the father was man enough to resolve the situation and when his son showed up he had some explaining to do








along with a window to pay for 

people keep being all like "i wouldn't take it like this" but truthfully i think in the end it will work out and if it doesn't then action will be taken. i mean financially driving hundreds of miles for 300 bucks isn't worth it. at that point i would rather wait it out. but im doing what i can from here.
taking a baseball bat to his car/face isn't going to get me anywhere besides a nice ride on a blue plastic seat in a set of handcuffs...


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_taking a baseball bat to his car/face isn't going to get me anywhere besides a nice ride on a blue plastic seat in a set of handcuffs...

....and a ton of high fives at the next gtg from all the people that've been screwed over by him....


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
....and a ton of high fives at the next gtg from all the people that've been screwed over by him....









oh i forgot that high fives took away jail time and assult with a deadly weapon off your permanent record... let me pack up a change of clothes and my Louisville slugger and hit the road!


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_

taking a baseball bat to his car/face isn't going to get me anywhere besides a nice ride on a blue plastic seat in a set of handcuffs...


your seats are blue? ours are a dark grey/black here








sadly I know this all to well








from what has been said here this guy would more than likely hide behind the law and anyone dumb enough to do something and get cought would have hell to pay with the police http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
with that said there is still ways to get even and from what it looks like here the law would be best







I just dont understand why people arent being more persistant with it








imo(please correct me if i am wrong here) someone should take the iniative gather all the failed orders/dates realative info and call the authorities and I mean all of them police ,division of taxation IRS etc etc and keep calling them till someone listens.If no one listens ask to speak to a supervisor and so on......trust me after a while someone will take notice that this is bigger than they think.
I mean realisticly if just one guy who got ripped off for 300$ calls they will have better things to do,but if one guy calls speaking on behalf of many cases reaching into the thousands they will have to listen









edit:after you have all the info to help them make a case and the police dont want to be bothered still there are ways to take action against them too if need be








at least where I live there is


_Modified by not SoQuick at 10:36 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_

your seats are blue? ours are a dark grey/black here








sadly I know this all to well








from what has been said here this guy would more than likely hide behind the law and anyone dumb enough to do something and get cought would have hell to pay with the police http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
with that said there is still ways to get even and from what it looks like here the law would be best







I just dont understand why people arent being more persistant with it








imo(please correct me if i am wrong here) someone should take the iniative gather all the failed orders/dates realative info and call the authorities and I mean all of them police ,division of taxation IRS etc etc and keep calling them till someone listens.If no one listens ask to speak to a supervisor and so on......trust me after a while someone will take notice that this is bigger than they think.
I mean realisticly if just one guy who got ripped off for 300$ calls they will have better things to do,but if one guy calls speaking on behalf of many cases reaching into the thousands they will have to listen









edit:after you have all the info to help them make a case and the police dont want to be bothered still there are ways to take action against them too if need be








at least where I live there is

_Modified by not SoQuick at 10:36 PM 11-1-2007_

i have called the police and i have called paypal several times, i have called my bank, i have called pat/emailed him over and over. 
he is under investigation by paypal, so his account is frozen. so i don't see his business continuing until he ships some units out.
im going to call the police again because they never called me back.... ugh stupid freakin' cops.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

before you call the cops again if you had proof to fax them your not the only one they may take more notice.
by proof I dont mean posts just on here but names and contact info order dates etc.
may be worth pming a few others to see if they would be willing to: let you contact the police on there behalf and or share turns calling.
its kind of late but when I get a chance I know a local detective here I'll ask him for advice for you guys
edit:cops faxing police info imo is 100 times better than email










_Modified by not SoQuick at 11:10 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

If I lived anywhere near this guy, I would be knockin down his door with about 6 guys and a whirlwind of hurt. He would have a real good excuse for not bein able to produce. This looser is so totally disqusting and is only able to duck everyone because of shear distance.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_If I lived anywhere near this guy, I would be knockin down his door with about 6 guys and a whirlwind of hurt. He would have a real good excuse for not bein able to produce. This looser is so totally disqusting and is only able to duck everyone because of shear distance.

thanks... that was a helpful post...


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_before you call the cops again if you had proof to fax them your not the only one they may take more notice.
by proof I dont mean posts just on here but names and contact info order dates etc.
may be worth pming a few others to see if they would be willing to: let you contact the police on there behalf and or share turns calling.
its kind of late but when I get a chance I know a local detective here I'll ask him for advice for you guys
edit:cops faxing police info imo is 100 times better than email









_Modified by not SoQuick at 11:10 PM 11-1-2007_

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_taking a baseball bat to his car/face isn't going to get me anywhere besides a nice ride on a blue plastic seat in a set of handcuffs...


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well there goes showing this thread to the authoroties anymore haha


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

that was already blown with the "ugh stupid freakin' cops" comment.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

Pat is obviously lacking proper motivation. All I am proposing is providing some.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Cut the guy some slack...just another person trying to make a decent living.

Guys I will apologise and say that I officially have tucked my tail between my legs for saying the above.
I have sold about 12 ABF set ups to people STILL waiting on there MS&S ecu + other bits.17 pages later and you people still have not recieved your ecu's makes me very upset to know that Patrick is doing this.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, i doubt he will ever show up to any VW events anymore reading this thread. Seems like he used to be so respected, obviously gone down the drain, hope you guys get your stuff...


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I recieved my money today through paypal...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Wow, i doubt he will ever show up to any VW events anymore reading this thread. 

im sure he will
no one does anything to him in person

he was at waterwagens this year


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_I recieved my money today through paypal...

I did today as well!!!!!


----------



## gen2600 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

I just checked my paypal and there was my amount as well. 
Thanx for doing the right thing Pat.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hah yea well idk if anyone else really got on paypal, but they weren't going to do anything until i did some persuading...


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

P.s. I dont think it was pats idea lol


----------



## gen2600 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_P.s. I dont think it was pats idea lol

Ps, I don't care - I got my cash and am headed to DIY for my MS.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

what did you say Mange? ohh and I know for sure it was not pats idea I hope this sets him back quite a bit.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

so did everyone get there money back








I wonder how he was convinced to return it


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

i got nothing.....


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

did you put a claim in Josh?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

yes


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

That's balls Josh.
If anyone wants prebuilts PLEASE order through DIY. If anyone is interested I can setup pre modded units (V2 modded for VW hall/spark) at a competitive price.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im interested if im actually going to recieve my product lol


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

I was seriously thinking about taking your money and not shipping anything. KIDDING!


----------



## gen2600 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I was seriously thinking about taking your money and not shipping anything. KIDDING!

Ok, that was actually pretty funny.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I was seriously thinking about taking your money and not shipping anything. KIDDING!


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i got nothing.....









me either. this is BS.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

x3 who ended up freezing his account because you may just want to hold onto it until he returns everyones money, but in any case howd you do it?!?!?!


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hah yea wouldnt be the first time...I got his account frozen, lots of calls to managment. Like in shawshank redemption, except i could use the phone


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

I just dont get why he only sent money to a certain few, but I just hope Im coming up on that list!


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

I am not sure if he was even responsible for sending the money back. paypal might have done it for him. I am thinking they took it out of his back up funding source and ran it dry... They probably started from who ever put a claim in first and worked their way forward to the more recent claims... and probably put mange in there since he did most of the leg work.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Most likely but those of you who didnt get anything back still pick up the [email protected] phone already!


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

Pat will be seeing me soon.. In court







thankfully i live close enough


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Most likely but those of you who didnt get anything back still pick up the [email protected] phone already!

couldnt agree more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hate to say this in such a sh!tty situation but it seems like some where complaining alot more than doing anything http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
be a pita to paypal the police etc and you'll eventualy get a outcome hopefully a good one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

post the number for paypal I had an impossible time finding that kind of contact information on the website. We all know Pat doesn't answer his phone.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_
couldnt agree more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hate to say this in such a sh!tty situation but it seems like some where complaining alot more than doing anything http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
be a pita to paypal the police etc and you'll eventualy get a outcome hopefully a good one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have called and called. the problem is its a corporation and they have rules so that they don't get sued and one of those rules is not letting you know what is going on... at all.
i will call again i guess... but honestly i will just get the same result.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_post the number for paypal I had an impossible time finding that kind of contact information on the website. We all know Pat doesn't answer his phone. 

1-402-935-2050


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

ok i called paypal again and it looks like i will never see my money.
i finally got someone on the phone that wasn't a dumb b*tch and he basically said that because i complained after the 45 day time frame they can't take money from his account and give me it. they basically say "it would be great if you could give some money back!"

what is comes down to is im never using paypal again and its a huge joke.
im done with this. we live and we learn. screw it.


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

the ****ed up part about this is i am going to order ms from diy now when i could have bought better for what i have paid now....this **** bites


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (junior617524)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_ok i called paypal again and it looks like i will never see my money.


If you call them again ask them why some of us who put claims in a long time ago [mine was past 45 days as well] had received our money and others have not... 


_Quote, originally posted by *junior617524* »_the ****ed up part about this is i am going to order ms from diy now when i could have bought better for what i have paid now....this **** bites

I was in the same boat that is why I waited so long to buy a new engine management. I figure why buy 2 megasquirt set ups when I could have just spent the 1500.00 on an 034 efi set up or something luckily I got my money back... now I am talking to need_a_v46 about one of his ecu's.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_
If you call them again ask them why some of us who put claims in a long time ago [mine was past 45 days as well] had received our money and others have not... 

I was in the same boat that is why I waited so long to buy a new engine management. I figure why buy 2 megasquirt set ups when I could have just spent the 1500.00 on an 034 efi set up or something luckily I got my money back... now I am talking to need_a_v46 about one of his ecu's. 

that means that pat gave you it back. they said unless its within 45 days they cannot take anything from him. except his right to use paypal.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

Yes I got my money back I paid for mine in early January... put a claim in june 7th... well past 45 days... I just got my money back this week... that means there should be no reason that everyone cant get their money back. No matter what date they put a claim in.


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

ive tried and tried and paypal will not let me put in a claim on this matter.....


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (junior617524)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junior617524* »_ive tried and tried and paypal will not let me put in a claim on this matter.....

not quite legal but try this:
call paypal say you are officer so and so and calling on behalf of _____ and would like to speak to a manager concerning something .Now to not get in trouble dont imitate a police officer saying you are from such and such pd etc







(legaly there are alot of officers that arent police,some even self appointed







) but they most likely wont ask







if they do just say calling on behalf of a friend off the record and are just checking if this can be resolved without official proceedings for a friend.If done politely,correctly etc you may be able to bluff something out of them,worst case is they tell you that you are going to have to proceed through official legal channels.....but they may even point you to where these channels are









disclaimer: 
this can be done legaly in alot of places but there is a fine line to tip toe check all local and state laws that apply








used to work like a charm during my repo days 
my friend and old boss had a company on record known as "Oslow County Sure If "(changed name of county) so we could call places legaly all day long stating we where officer james from oslow couty sure if







to find marks and cars


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

couldnt we paypal him 2$ then we could at least freeze his accound b/c it would be within the time limit or something? idk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (brew city)*

calle dpaypal...for an hour now...nice guy but just doing his job...
says that they will RElook at pats account...seeing if he started another account, see whats going on. and will report back...i hope...
the money that was sent back to the few guys so far was said to be by pat and not paypal...but the guy at pp couldn't say for sure...he hinted at it...they told pat to fix his problems and they say he's doing it slowly BUT they are going after him again....
the pp guy "mike" told me either way we should ALL go to this FBI.gov website and file a internet crime claim...and if a few of them are filed they will go after him..
go here to do so...
http://www.ic3.gov/


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I personally will vouce for the FBI's internet crime reporting site.
A few years ago, I had a Vortex member stiff me for a 1.8L 16v head that was ported, polished, etc... Went to assemble things, and the chamber around the spark plug ports were all cracked. I tried for 2 months to get a refund. Paypal denied the claim. I went to the FBI, and within 2-3 weeks I had my money back.
This guy was a previous criminal. Had issues with going to jail for some things. Can't remember his name now.
Long story short though, FBI Internet Fraud/Crime is the best option for most of you at this point.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_calle dpaypal...for an hour now...nice guy but just doing his job...
says that they will RElook at pats account...seeing if he started another account, see whats going on. and will report back...i hope...
the money that was sent back to the few guys so far was said to be by pat and not paypal...but the guy at pp couldn't say for sure...he hinted at it...they told pat to fix his problems and they say he's doing it slowly BUT they are going after him again....
the pp guy "mike" told me either way we should ALL go to this FBI.gov website and file a internet crime claim...and if a few of them are filed they will go after him..
go here to do so...
http://www.ic3.gov/

i filled one of those out months ago.
but i just filled it out again.


_Modified by Eoin16V at 10:49 AM 11-19-2007_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_ now I am talking to need_a_v46 about one of his ecu's. 

ive got a couple ready to go as well
could offer a "scammed by patatron" discount to make paying for another MS more economical
glad to see some of you guys getting your money back


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
ive got a couple ready to go as well
could offer a "scammed by patatron" discount to make paying for another MS more economical
glad to see some of you guys getting your money back










How about support/repairing of already recieved and non-functioning Patacon ECU's?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
How about support/repairing of already recieved and non-functioning Patacon ECU's?

already did that for broko from the mk2 forums, just let me know what youve got and ill help get you set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for VALVE COVER GASKET.. one of the good old school dubbers left in the PNW


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
How about support/repairing of already recieved and non-functioning Patacon ECU's?

DO YOU WANT MY 2.2 you goober?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
How about support/repairing of already recieved and non-functioning Patacon ECU's?

I've done a few as well if you looking to ship it closer.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I've done a few as well if you looking to ship it closer.

just got one back from paul! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif one of pats that didn't work


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Good to know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is one of the reasons I like the VW community.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_I personally will vouce for the FBI's internet crime reporting site.
A few years ago, I had a Vortex member stiff me for a 1.8L 16v head that was ported, polished, etc... Went to assemble things, and the chamber around the spark plug ports were all cracked. I tried for 2 months to get a refund. Paypal denied the claim. I went to the FBI, and within 2-3 weeks I had my money back.
This guy was a previous criminal. Had issues with going to jail for some things. Can't remember his name now.
Long story short though, FBI Internet Fraud/Crime is the best option for most of you at this point.

His name was John Edwards, johnscirocco on here. He used to be a friend of mine and turned out to be a con artist. He's not scamming people anymore though because he died in a motorcycle accident last March


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (bigredjetta)*

any new news?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (bigredjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigredjetta* »_His name was John Edwards, johnscirocco on here. He used to be a friend of mine and turned out to be a con artist. He's not scamming people anymore though because he died in a motorcycle accident last March

Yeah, that was the guy. Sucks to hear he passed in an accident like that though.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (bigredjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigredjetta* »_ He's not scamming people anymore though because he died in a motorcycle accident last March

karmas a b!tc#.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_already did that for broko from the mk2 forums, just let me know what youve got and ill help get you set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

I successfully got a charge-back from Visa after 120 days, Paypal basically said go screw yourself. That's why I run all internet purchases through Visa


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (jettaflair)*

filed my dispute on http://www.ic3.gov a few days ago.....fingers are crossed (dont worry, im not getting my hopes up







)


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (jbrownvr6)*

filed my complaint .......


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_calle dpaypal...for an hour now...nice guy but just doing his job...
says that they will RElook at pats account...seeing if he started another account, see whats going on. and will report back...i hope...
the money that was sent back to the few guys so far was said to be by pat and not paypal...but the guy at pp couldn't say for sure...he hinted at it...they told pat to fix his problems and they say he's doing it slowly BUT they are going after him again....
the pp guy "mike" told me either way we should ALL go to this FBI.gov website and file a internet crime claim...and if a few of them are filed they will go after him..
go here to do so...
http://www.ic3.gov/

just hung up with them as well ...... my complaint was closed by paypal because i waited to long to file. Buttt i was told i could appeal the closure of the complaint with an email as to why i waited past the alotted complaint time of 45 days..... my paypal acct is linked to my visa debit card can i dispute that charge? anybody have pats address and feel comfortable PM'ing it to me.... looking to have him served with papers by rudolph the red nose officer.










_Modified by revival at 10:27 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## natek102 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

I'm also waiting for a ms unit. I purchased a unit back in april. I'm filing for small claims right now.


----------



## marcm (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (natek102)*

seems patatron is a piece of work


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (marcm)*

I'm thinkin if he ends up doing some time for all this he could show the his fellow inmates how to assemble MS and load warez into them and then he would have a steady supply.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

I have a 21 page document with all the happenings, emails, and necessary information in legal format. This week I will be going down to the local courthouse to file for small claims. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ill keep you guys posted on how it all turns out


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

please do so ..... i am still trying to figure something out as far as filing goes from here in Atlanta







Can i show up for court via Netmeeting


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (revival)*

One of the reasons why we have all of these commercial posting regulations. It's not just so that people don't spam our boards, but it also gives our users some recourse in cases like this.
Good luck.


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

its been almost a year


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3593888

patatron surfaced looks like he sold his car


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (brew city)*

no, looks like it was traded..so no cash still..lame


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

it was sold a while ago an the new owner traded it


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

oh well sorry still lame, still waiting, still nothing, still think he's a terrible "business man", still want money back, still think we will never see that or our ms's, still sucks,,,,,end of story, still


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

not disagree'in with you at all man, just informing. he still has an ecu from me that was supposed to get fixed almost three months ago.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

so, you can add yourself to the screw you list huh? a friend..hmm sorry man.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

my name was added when i stuck up for him and recomended him to people because he said it was all good an would be caught up real soon and he still didnt send sh(t out.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

sucks, sorry man......


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

believe me im the sorry one, i gave you his name


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

OHHH YEEEAAAAA....








haha just kidding


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Should we start a 'guilty by association' thread?
j/k
I hope this all gets worked out, I recommended people to him as well.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Should we start a 'guilty by association' thread?
j/k
I hope this all gets worked out, I recommended people to him as well.









FAIL


----------



## billdapart (Jun 2, 2004)

yep count me in too.. i ordered one much later after people were having problems.. after talking to Patatron and to VWRalley (not to bring you into this bro, you're stand up) my company ordered one setup and asked for a quote for 10 more to be used in SCCA cars that are currently national championship holders. After getting the same treatment that everyone else did and filing a paypal claim at the very last minute, I got sent a portion of my order. Still have no quote for the 10.. and that's fine with me.. but I also never received the rest of the order (6 months later) that and just the other day I got around to finally using the one unit (I paid for it out of pocket since my boss didn't trust him and bought units through diy) and of course the unit doesn't work.. so now it makes a really nice paper weight. Hurray Pat!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (billdapart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billdapart* »_yep count me in too.. i ordered one much later after people were having problems.. after talking to Patatron and to VWRalley (not to bring you into this bro, you're stand up) my company ordered one setup and asked for a quote for 10 more to be used in SCCA cars that are currently national championship holders. 

and that was after i specifically asked if he could take care of you due to the importance of having it in a timely fashion for racing. and still you get a box late that doesnt work, and late..








if you are still interested in getting a number of boxes, i found a new guy who is def a stand up guy, and he actually sends out ecu's


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*

**** anyone who deals with pat and doesnt tell him that i wish he would fall of a cliff and brake every bone in his body but doesnt die just to eat from a straw......


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (junior617524)*

years of complaining for some, 19 pages, 2 threads later and pats still not in jail *clap* man Im glad I pay taxes


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
and that was after i specifically asked if he could take care of you due to the importance of having it in a timely fashion for racing. and still you get a box late that doesnt work, and late..








if you are still interested in getting a number of boxes, i found a new guy who is def a stand up guy, and he actually sends out ecu's
















regardless it wouldn't have been fair for the persons who ordered before him since he was having supply issues. this whole thing sucks ... i am anxiously awaiting mk1alexanders outcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (revival)*


_Quote, originally posted by *revival* »_
regardless it wouldn't have been fair for the persons who ordered before him since he was having supply issues. 

keep in mind i was under the impression alex (as well as the others who have been waiting) was going to be taken care of well before bill an i began talking..


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

thats why i only recommend one place for MS, right TehLonz?


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
keep in mind i was under the impression alex (as well as the others who have been waiting) was going to be taken care of well before bill an i began talking..

understandable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (revival)*

Scamatron posted on his forum on the 1st of Jan.


_Modified by B4S at 8:38 AM 1-4-2008_


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (B4S)*

what is the website?


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

Any info on your court date Alexander?


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

i know he does good work...i'm in the market for a standalone system for my gli...
i'm thinking maybe flying out there to visually see him work on my unit(making sure it does get done in a timely manner)...plus, i get to go shop around for clean a1's that i can ship back to the east coast...
_always remember, cash talks_


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_i know he does good work...i'm in the market for a standalone system for my gli...
i'm thinking maybe flying out there to visually see him work on my unit(making sure it does get done in a timely manner)...plus, i get to go shop around for clean a1's that i can ship back to the east coast...
_always remember, cash talks_

dude... no. do not support him...
his website is all bogus anyways. it costs about 15 cents more to add an injector or two... yet he sells his 6cyl. units for like a 50 dollars more then the four cyl. units...
and the same with the 8 cyl. units.
and for 50 dollars more you could get one from diy and have some peace in mind.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_
_always remember, cash talks and pat walks _


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_i know he does good work...i'm in the market for a standalone system for my gli...
i'm thinking maybe flying out there to visually see him work on my unit(making sure it does get done in a timely manner)...plus, i get to go shop around for clean a1's that i can ship back to the east coast...
_always remember, cash talks_

ill make you one for less than he will and youll actually receive it, in fact, ive got a rust free $500 cabby to toss in also









why on earth would you support him after all of this


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

yeah im a little confused why you would even CONSIDER going threw him...
and quality work? the last ecu's he has sent out haven't worked... in fact i wouldn't doubt that he is sending the same broken unit to multiples of people...

there are several people that when they finally got their unit it wasn't working...


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

i just found his you tube account and sent him a message on there lol
also i found this http://forums.bimmerforums.com...61140
at the bottom of the for sale part he leaves his number and says to leave a voice mail but to ask for his brother dave...? this must be his way of avoiding nasty phone calls from us... maybe i shall call...


_Modified by Eoin16V at 6:55 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_yeah im a little confused why you would even CONSIDER going threw him...


sorry, i'm not going to debate who or not who to purchace from on here...all i know he is _one person_(among others) to consider buying what i need...


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (ratdub)*

You must not of read this thread if you are considering him.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_i know he does good work...i'm in the market for a standalone system for my gli...

I've fixed about half a dozen of his ECU's so far with problems ranging from bad injector drivers, to non-loaded firmware, to blown processors, etc. 
There are people much closer to you that can give you the same service at a competitive price, without ANY of the hassle. PM me if you want details.


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
, to non-loaded firmware,.

kevin black spent his friday afternoon loading my firmware


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_
sorry, i'm not going to debate who or not who to purchace from on here...all i know he is _one person_(among others) to consider buying what i need...

listen to me man!(and others!!)
pat is NOT the guy to buy from anymore.....
i have used paul- need_a_vr6...honest, timely, good price, helpful!!
have not used valvecovergasket before BUT i have talked with him on here and heard others use him...and i wouldn't think twice about using him eeither....
pat=loss money pat = no ms setup pat =liar pat =criminal
still waiting for 2 setups or money back from him back from march or april ...both i think i can kiss good bye.... sad, he WAS good he was helpful, he knew i would use him a lot and did..and would have continues if he was timely, answered the freakin phone, built the stuff as needed and sent it out... none of which happened anymore...enjoy you rock crawler truck and your mercedes that WE all paid for pat


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I'm an idiot










_Modified by ry_guy at 4:05 PM 1-14-2008_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (ry_guy)*

that was december of 06 man. that car has long since been sold..


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_that was december of 06 man. that car has long since been sold..









oops. i keep forgetting it's 2008.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
i have used paul- need_a_vr6...honest, timely, good price, helpful!!


Thanks, glad you're happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
have not used valvecovergasket before BUT i have talked with him on here and heard others use him...and i wouldn't think twice about using him eeither....


Agreed, if someone was looking for a system out that way, that's who I'd recommend.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

bottom line, plenty of other people on here who are more honest and reliable than pat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

DIY Autotune gets a big :thumbup from this end.
my ECU is a Patatron Unit though. i got my setup, i was one of the last ones to get it.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

for anyone wondering.. the process.. send pat a certified personal letter stating you either want your money or products ect and set a date you want that by "30 days is fair"... and be certain to make clear that if they are not received by a certain date you will be filing a suit. Make sure to make copies of all this documentation. The next step is to wait the time period mentioned in the letter.. then if that goes by and nothing.. call his county "king county washington" and ask what steps must be taken to file and serve him a small claims court suit.. come to court with your paypal transaction ID's or any of your payment method ID's and just be sure to perhaps type out your case so its clear in your head on how to present it.. and no detail is too small so just be sure to have everything on hand and ready to present.. and remember that if you are printing emails they must be printed from the official email provider Page.. not just coppied to a word document... then WHEN you win... the court is not responsible to collect the owed money... but you are.. there are NUMEROUS routes with this that you can go down.. there is paperwork for liens you can put on anything he owns.. there is paperwork for garnishing his wages.. there are collection agencies you can sell your collection off to for 40c to the dollar or so... Again if you have any questions feel free to contact me and ask me.. I would love to be of assistance to anyone trying to take on the legal side of this.. it can be complex and overwhelming but its really not that difficult... Alex Hacke


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good job...if it was me id take the collection route... if he doesnt pay it then its his credit isnt it?


----------



## natek102 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (chair)*

ya. mk1 is right on the money. You need to send a notice through certified mail. This legally proves that you contacted him. The judge will ask for it. I am in the process of serving Pat a notice for a late Feb court date







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (natek102)*

So what then, all Pat has to do is not sign for any certified mail??


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

wouldn't matter.. him receiving his mail is his responsibility.. If you send it.. its a legal document proving you tried to contact him. Thats what its for and thats what it does.


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

also.. if anyone wants a final notice of claim template all specific to this issue with pat. Email me at [email protected] requesting one and I will send you one out. or leave me your email through this thread or a PM -Alexander http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mk1alexander at 9:57 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

wouldnt paypal , emails, this thread, the other thread etc etc be enough proof?


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

a judge will want to see this.. because this is something that is the final step a person takes before going to court and is a way to PROVE that you tried to get it resolved without resorting to court... its a must and will be asked for in court.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (revival)*

fyi if sending notice for any legal reason send via certified and a copy via normal service.......i forget the exact legal term used but in most states this is the proper way to do it and will more than prove you tried to contact him through all reasonable means. Even if he does not sign for the one he will have a hard time proving he didnt receive the other


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

what goes around comes around... 
somethings bound to happen


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (brew city)*

Anybody else seen any money?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA
coming up on a year!


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Avoid this in the future... send your money to a 3rd person who can be trusted.... in other words, put the money into escrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You pay escrow, escrow tells the seller the money is there, you get the item, escrow sends the money to the seller. If no item gets to the buyer, the money doesn't leave escrow. More info... http://www.BrokeVW.com/Escrow.html
Online deals can be made safe, but both parties have to be willing to make it safe. If one party is not willing to make it safe, it has to make you wonder why








Broke


_Modified by Broke at 7:08 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Broke)*

bump, didnt someone have a court date this month? did he even show up?


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

he does not pick up his mail.. so unfortunately for him he does not know of anyone suing him... "to his knowledge"







ignoring notice of claims doesn't mean they get dropped.. it just means that you don't get a chance to defend yourself. I would suggest EVERYONE go about the legal action its a breeze


----------



## natek102 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mk1alexander)*

I had a court date this coming Monday ... My parts showed up yesterday







I am looking forward to using them next saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (natek102)*

Feel free to contact me when you have a problem with it.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (natek102)*

Congrats on applying some pressure and getting results. Hopefully this will lead to many more suits being filed.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Feel free to contact me when you have a problem with it.

I love how you didn't say "if" but rather "when".








I'd like to point out, that I paid for my ECU in the winter of '06. Recieved it, late spring of '07, and just today, after having 2 different people personally look at it, and Paul (need_a_vr6) helping me try to diagnose the problems with it, It FINALLY works today! Thats almost *2 years after* it was built!
I don't know the intracasies of it, but he had the ENTIRE section of the board relating to the TACH input and output wired COMPLETELY WRONG!
Good luck to all in getting your ordered parts.
I'd advise ANYONE if they have problems to talk to Paul (need_a_vr6)
or Valvecovergasket or VWRally depending on your coast. All of them have been VERY helpful to me in the past. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*

fyi, i use ved aka valvecovergasket at spitfire for all my ecu related stuff








i just install/tune, havnt built any boards personally


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Glad you got it up and working! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_I don't know the intracasies of it, but he had the ENTIRE section of the board relating to the TACH input and output wired COMPLETELY WRONG! 

Most of the reason that I am backed up is because of all of the people that filed with paypal because of getting scared by posts like this (Paypal giving money back to 30% of my customers wiping out my parts supply money for all my customers). I want to know how it is that every ECU I have shipped has been tested on an actual running motor, with no issues, yet somehow it is a wiring problem on my end that it somehow does not work on YOUR end. I am still shipping ECU's as fast as I can after the Paypal issues (Funding everything by working on the side as much as I can). I don't visit vortex too often as I am kind of out of VW's. But with people blaming me for problems on their end constantly for stuff that couldn't possibly be my fault, I feel like I dont even have a chance, I am clearly gonna get blamed for everything even beyond not being able to ship units on time, which really is my fault, and I am still working on all of this regardless of what you all may think. If you have an issue with an ECU I have shipped to you, let me know the issue, I will help you sort it out, but dont bitch about my ECU building if you arent even going to tell me that you are having an issue. I test every ECU before it leaves me on an actual car, and if it does not run, it does not ship. In the hundreds of ECU's I have built, I have had one not test perfect due to a diode I installed backwards, other than that, it is very difficult to have one of these ECU's not work, there is not much in them to go wrong once tested perfect. If you have an ECU from me, and you cant get it to work, something went wrong on you end, and I will help you sort it, but dont blame me when you get frustrated and get over your head.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (patatron)*

i'm not in over my head....and i've had 2 bad ones....
one i sent to paul BEFORE even wiring it up, just for him to go over...stuff was wrong.
the other 2 i have "ordered"...i still want or want my money, ballz up man and do whats right...1 year to wait for an order is 100% BS and whatever you say doesn't matter anymore. your credibilty is dead..it was great, but dead now.



_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 8:46 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

The one that kept tripping the breaker on my power supply was my favorite.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

i ordered another from paul..works perfect and is down the road already...what was the time frame? 2 weeks i think? maybe 3 at most

BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for paul...thanks man


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (patatron)*

The problem was NOT on my end. You can say what you want about testing ecu's and such, but i know that the reasoning behind mine not working wasn't mine. I'll have the person that fixed it post the details, if you'd like.
My ecu was tested here on my end on 3 different stims, and all had the exact same outcome. But whatever. I'm just not going to be doing any more business through you. And I think other people would be wise to do the same, there-in avoiding all this headache.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_
Most of the reason that I am backed up is because of all of the people that filed with paypal because of getting scared by posts like this (Paypal giving money back to 30% of my customers wiping out my parts supply money for all my customers). I want to know how it is that every ECU I have shipped has been tested on an actual running motor, with no issues, yet somehow it is a wiring problem on my end that it somehow does not work on YOUR end. I am still shipping ECU's as fast as I can after the Paypal issues (Funding everything by working on the side as much as I can). I don't visit vortex too often as I am kind of out of VW's. But with people blaming me for problems on their end constantly for stuff that couldn't possibly be my fault, I feel like I dont even have a chance, I am clearly gonna get blamed for everything even beyond not being able to ship units on time, which really is my fault, and I am still working on all of this regardless of what you all may think. If you have an issue with an ECU I have shipped to you, let me know the issue, I will help you sort it out, but dont bitch about my ECU building if you arent even going to tell me that you are having an issue. I test every ECU before it leaves me on an actual car, and if it does not run, it does not ship. In the hundreds of ECU's I have built, I have had one not test perfect due to a diode I installed backwards, other than that, it is very difficult to have one of these ECU's not work, there is not much in them to go wrong once tested perfect. If you have an ECU from me, and you cant get it to work, something went wrong on you end, and I will help you sort it, but dont blame me when you get frustrated and get over your head.

Too little too late, and I even had a positive experience buying my ECU through you. It's tough to ignore a 22 page thread in which 75% of the posters only post once in it, and they all are still waiting for ECUs...going on a year's time. 
Sorry dude, you're boned.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The one that kept tripping the breaker on my power supply was my favorite.









ive seen a few without working tach circuits.

tested on a running motor huh...
awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pat, I've never once dealt with you, your business, or your shinanigans... but seeing that you still have the nerve to show face in this thread after all of these pages shows me that you're still trying to recoop some sympathy. But you know what? Your post just shows me how stupid you really thing we are to fall for your sheit once again.
Pat, please, go die in a fire that I set for you.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

not nice.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_








ive seen a few without working tach circuits.

tested on a running motor huh...
awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i think thats part of the issue that happened with Jeremy's (secondgen) the guys said something about 5v's being sent to the tach or something.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

a year or so late and about $600 dollars short pat, if you spent as much time shipping orders as you do bull****ting everyone you wouldve been out of the hole you dug for yourself by now


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_ i ordered another from paul..works perfect and is down the road already...what was the time frame? 2 weeks i think? maybe 3 at most

BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for paul...thanks man









Thanks, glad you're happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Thanks, glad you're happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

seriously people. if you need one...contact paul.
honest, good, helpful, no problems with the setups he's done, fixes, built, custom whatever, pretty fast too- well less then a month....good prices too.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

def a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to paul, he's helped a TON of people out








i personally never had an issue with one of pat's box's. everyone i have installed has been working flawlessly for at least a year if not more. i simply cannot work with his timeframe these days and that's why ive had to go elsewhere for my ecu's.


----------



## mr2scott (Feb 26, 2008)

*RE: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring*

Pat, why in the world did you wire the tach in on the V2.2 board to pin 25? and send a 5V ref out pin 24. Thus causing a stim to freak out when you plug the thing in, becuase 5V is getting fed back through it. 
I remodded secondgen's board with the pin24 in for the tach for a VW hall sensor. It works on the stim now, and should work on the car as long as your mod to pin31 for the ignition module is correct. 
edit: i should add to this that secondgen's board did not work anyway when installed in a correctly wired car for patatron's tach mod's. 



_Modified by mr2scott at 1:05 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (mr2scott)*

Thanks Scott, we'll know this weekend!


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (mr2scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr2scott* »_Pat, why in the world did you wire the tach in on the V2.2 board to pin 25? and send a 5V ref out pin 24. Thus causing a stim to freak out when you plug the thing in, becuase 5V is getting fed back through it. 
I remodded secondgen's board with the pin24 in for the tach for a VW hall sensor. It works on the stim now, and should work on the car as long as your mod to pin31 for the ignition module is correct. 

it is shown right in his diagrams (http://i3.photobucket.com/albu...51095).. its not to BG spec 
why.. well that's on his end.




_Modified by TehLonz at 1:45 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (TehLonz)*

he had some good reason for it but its been so long since we talked about it i have forgotten...its not that its "wrong" its just different then what B&G did...that's the beauty of MS, there is no one and only way to make it work


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (mr2scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr2scott* »_Pat, why in the world did you wire the tach in on the V2.2 board to pin 25? and send a 5V ref out pin 24. Thus causing a stim to freak out when you plug the thing in, becuase 5V is getting fed back through it. 


upgrade your stim


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (TehLonz)*

hey pat. Check your mail so you know what your in for. There is a LOT totaled up in the suit


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
upgrade your stim









Regardless, it still didn't work.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
Regardless, it still didn't work.

paul was kind enough to make a post on how to test pat's boards, check it out


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
paul was kind enough to make a post on how to test pat's boards, check it out









too late


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_
Most of the reason that I am backed up is because of all of the people that filed with paypal because of getting scared by posts like this (Paypal giving money back to 30% of my customers wiping out my parts supply money for all my customers). I want to know how it is that every ECU I have shipped has been tested on an actual running motor, with no issues, yet somehow it is a wiring problem on my end that it somehow does not work on YOUR end. I am still shipping ECU's as fast as I can after the Paypal issues (Funding everything by working on the side as much as I can). I don't visit vortex too often as I am kind of out of VW's. But with people blaming me for problems on their end constantly for stuff that couldn't possibly be my fault, I feel like I dont even have a chance, I am clearly gonna get blamed for everything even beyond not being able to ship units on time, which really is my fault, and I am still working on all of this regardless of what you all may think. If you have an issue with an ECU I have shipped to you, let me know the issue, I will help you sort it out, but dont bitch about my ECU building if you arent even going to tell me that you are having an issue. I test every ECU before it leaves me on an actual car, and if it does not run, it does not ship. In the hundreds of ECU's I have built, I have had one not test perfect due to a diode I installed backwards, other than that, it is very difficult to have one of these ECU's not work, there is not much in them to go wrong once tested perfect. If you have an ECU from me, and you cant get it to work, something went wrong on you end, and I will help you sort it, but dont blame me when you get frustrated and get over your head.

Just so you know, I didn't call Visa and ask for my money back because I hated you personally, I called them because I hadn't received my product in 120 days and you did not reply to a single phone call or e-mail that I sent you.
I don't understand how Paypal refunding customers for orders outstanding can dry up your money. If you lose money on every single sale you should raise the price or stop working.
It's no wonder you're out of VWs, the greatest single source of information about them has a grudge against you.


_Modified by jettaflair at 11:18 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
paul was kind enough to make a post on how to test pat's boards, check it out









I try to help!








Pat's V2.2 mods follow the 'MidnightGLI' method, which works but you can't test on the stim. Since then the msextra community standardized on modifications that would work with a regular stim for the input at least, and the output on the later model stims. The only way to test a Pat board is with the Jimstim or some complicated stim mods.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I try to help!








Pat's V2.2 mods follow the 'MidnightGLI' method, which works but you can't test on the stim. Since then the msextra community standardized on modifications that would work with a regular stim for the input at least, and the output on the later model stims. The only way to test a Pat board is with the Jimstim or some complicated stim mods.

Scott had been testing mine on his jimstim. I guess i just don't understand why you wouldn't follow the normal in and outputs of the BG. Changing stuff around for whatever reasoning just makes everything more complicated and hard to test out when something doesn't work.
Yes pat i realize as well that you offered to check over my board and make sure it was working properly, but who in their right mind would send you BACK an ECU regardless of condition in the middle of the ****storm you're in? I'm almost positive I'd never have seen it again.


_Modified by secondgen at 11:52 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
I guess i just don't understand why you wouldn't follow the normal in and outputs of the BG. 

Back when he started there wasn't a 'right' way to do it, that was it and I've built boards that way before. He just didn't get the memo that there was a better way. Probably right around the time he fell off the earth.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (need_a_VR6)*

Good to know. Thanks for the explanation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (secondgen)*

Well for those that give a ^%*%, or those that said it wasn't going to work...

....It runs.








Fired up 3rd cranking.







x265346853249 billion.


----------



## mr2scott (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (secondgen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for my soldering iron, a 1K resistor and the mega manual. It was awesome to see that start up for the first time. 
Look forward to working on tuning it this weekend, and for the beer ive been promised


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (mr2scott)*

Where did you have to put the 1k? You don't need it for the hall as a pullup with VWs.


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

i really want my ecu


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (need_a_VR6)*

Wired it in per this diagram:








It's in D8.
Why don't I need it in there, i mean it runs with it in there...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (secondgen)*

Ok you need that! What you don't need is the external resistor between hall power and 5v that's listed on there 'outside' the box. 
Glad you got it working http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (need_a_VR6)*

Ok good! Yeah there's nothing in the external wiring as far as pullups. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (secondgen)*

bump, anyone have new news?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: pat's messed up 2.2 wiring (eaturhonda)*

no


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Thanks, glad you're happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PM sent
1 less for scamatron and 1 more for need a vr6


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_
PM sent
1 less for scamatron and 1 more for need a vr6

way more then 1...im paul coming at you! haha


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

need_a_vr6 responded to me twice already. Scamatron couldt be bothered to reply to me at all last year when I was interested in an MS setup. eff you pat!!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

It's bad news when someone can't even be bothered to sell you something. THAT's customer service at it's best.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

i am so glad I didnt do business with this turd nugget


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The one that kept tripping the breaker on my power supply was my favorite.

sounds like the one i sent you eh'?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Looks like his business failed pretty badly, I've heard he's working at BugAid in Seattle again.
Someone should try calling there....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
sounds like the one i sent you eh'?









Yes, there have been a few 'interesting' ones to say the least!!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Paul, looks like you have yourself some business! Nice!
Did you and Mendra get that thing running on MS2 yet








Eric.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_Paul, looks like you have yourself some business! Nice!
Did you and Mendra get that thing running on MS2 yet








Eric.

I think late spring is the timetable - Paul has some stuff happening soon that will occupy his time and is more important.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

Damn straight! Got another little girl on the way. I'm officially out of business from April2-13th. I have a few people's orders to get done before then but should be no problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Damn straight! Got another little girl on the way. I'm officially out of business from April2-13th. 

Paul - we're gonna have to do a reality TV show on you and the daughters like John Force has.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

Congrats Paul!








Man, Mendra now you. What do you guys have in the water over there?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Fast929)*

Haha, thanks. Apparently I've been teaching them well, Elizabeth was at a park today and the little playground had a steering wheel that she couldn't get enough of.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

HAHA!!! Priceless!!!

Congrats man! If I ever get my junk finished, I've gotta get over there and see you guys.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Haha, thanks. Apparently I've been teaching them well, Elizabeth was at a park today and the little playground had a steering wheel that she couldn't get enough of.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
For my goddaughter's first birthday, I got her a little steering wheel playset. She got 30-40 other presents that day, but everywhere she went...the steering wheel had to go and took precedence over all other toys







.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (B4S)*

so a "hate pat" thread turned in "we love paul" thread?!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_so a "hate pat" thread turned in "we love paul" thread?!









Feel free to back to hating Pat at any time


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

whats that going to do?! get me more upset that i lost 1200 bucks!? yea fun, screw that....i'll stick to that later of the 2! hahah


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

not letting this one die


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

Pat recently said he was still building and nobody is getting screwed.

Has anybody got theirs in the past few weeks?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_Pat recently said he was still building and nobody is getting screwed.










you should read this thread to see how many times hes "recently said he was still building and nobody was getting screwed"


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

I am well versed in the thread.
I know Pat has jerked a lot of people around.
A long time ago he was a valuable resource on the tex, and I would like to think that he will come around. 
I guess that is not realistic though considering people have been waiting over a year for their stuff.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_I am well versed in the thread.
I know Pat has jerked a lot of people around.
A long time ago he was a valuable resource on the tex, and I would like to think that he will come around. 
I guess that is not realistic though considering people have been waiting over a year for their stuff.

a year on may 23rd.


----------



## adrian8426 (Dec 30, 2007)

What a shame, that is no way of conducting business. If he never expected fast flow from an internet company he isn't very saavy to say. He should have had more than himself building the computers and he wouldn't be at this predicament. If he had left his business strictly at the vortex until he got extra helping hands into it this would probably never had happened.


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (adrian8426)*

He jumped into the MS business big after leaving his previous job.
My guess is he used the paypal MS money to pay his bills between jobs. 
Then used the "building quality takes time" excuse until it didn't work any more.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_so a "hate pat" thread turned in "we love paul" thread?!










Surprise! Paul rocks!


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

that mother ****er


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (brew city)*

this thread is dying down.
anybody get their stuff?
whats up with the court cases?
did everybody give up?


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Anybody in the upstate ny area know what the hell they are doing with ms? haha


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_this thread is dying down.
anybody get their stuff?
whats up with the court cases?
did everybody give up?



x2


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_
x2

X3. As sad as it is my friend pretty much gave up already after 13 months of waiting.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_not letting this one die


x2


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (revival)*


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (ry_guy)*

Here's my question, all the people who got screwed and nobody in Pats area is helping? What has happened to the community http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (OnTheRunDCI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnTheRunDCI* »_Here's my question, all the people who got screwed and nobody in Pats area is helping? What has happened to the community http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Seriously, his legs still work? How is that?


----------



## OnTheRunDCI (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbitoncrack)*

Well, obviously his hands don't


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

You guys all got owned by patatron.








Sucks.


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

looks like his website is down now..


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*

anyone who had a court date with him before, what happened????


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

I think one guy said he won his case but now he has to hire collection people to attempt the get his money.
sucks.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (.:Carlik:.)*

still banging my head


----------



## natek102 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (.:Carlik:.)*

So i sued Pat for my missing megasquirt items. once he was served his documents by the local sheriff he made an effort to contact me and we worked out a deal before the court date. Here is what you should do is you live in the U.S.
1. send him a certified letter stating intent of litigation.
if it goes to court you will need this to prove you attempted to contact him
2. file a claim. here's the grey area. small court rules state that you must sue in the county that the action took place. the criminal activity took place online so it's up for interpretation. if you determine that the action took place in your county because of the physical location of your computer you can sue him in your own county. he will have to fly out to defend himself. your judge will decide if he lets you procede when you file.
3. if pat's not a stupid (i assure you he's not) he will contact you to resolve your issue. DO NOT CANCEL YOUR COURT DATE. you make sure you recieve full satisfaction BEFORE that date, or you show up. If you recieve your items you can no show and the judge will just move onto the next case in the room.
there are several ways to serve him his papers. make sure you keep copies of everything and document as much as possible. google small claims and your state. you will be able to find the documents online or a contact number. you can also go to your local county court house to get the proper documents.
don't IM me because i don't check here very oftern any more. but post with any questions and i will check back in a few weeks. REMEMBER 1.SEND A LETTER TO HIM VIA CERTIFIED MAIL/RETURN RECEIPT MAIL. he might not send the return receipt back but it shows you did your homework.
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (natek102)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good info


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

good info I am so lucky paypal decided I was in the right and refunded me my money. For anyone still waiting on reimbursement DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank you for not letting this thread die!


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

Any updates on this?
I had always heard that Pat was an upstanding guy, needless to say, I was surprised by this.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

he was at one point.


----------



## KENE_4KQS (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

I wish I would have found this way earlier. I live 10 minutes from him. I would have offered my time to get some of the orders filled. I'm always down to help people in the VW/AUDI community. One thing I was surprised no one brought up was the possibility that he is struggling with an addiction right now.
Oxycontin has hit the Pacific Northwest harder then crack hit the East Coast. I was on that sh!t for almost ten years and know what it can do to your life. So this possibility is very real. 
I hope everything has worked out for everyone.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (KENE_4KQS)*

WOW blame it on drugs, yes it's the most addictive drug out there but that is no reason to rip people off, an addiction can only go as far as your willing to take it. 
If you want to hit rock bottom and rip people off than that is a decision he made himself no one forced him to eat/snort/smoke or bang anything








I really doubt he sold/clucked off his own stuff to get high, sounds like he just scammed everyone else to get high and then got out so making excuses is pointless.
This is just a excuse for a former Dubber who finally hit the bottom.
Anyone can rip people off then blame it on drugs/addiction but it was a conscious decision he made to spend someone else money to get high and then not send the product that was paid for.
Also if it was about a addiction and he has hit bottom how come if you send mail like natek102 did he gets you your money/product before it hits court. Sounds like he can still make the decision to make it right if he wants or just to keep him out of jail. Drug addicts do not care about court dates or debt.
Just a FYI he didn't rip me off and I've never dealt with him or his former company.
If i had been ripped off I would have filed a small claims in court as soon as 30 days hit and I had no product, if it was after 30days you should all follow the above instructions.

copied from natek102
So i sued Pat for my missing mega squirt items. once he was served his documents by the local sheriff he made an effort to contact me and we worked out a deal before the court date. Here is what you should do is you live in the U.S.
1. send him a certified letter stating intent of litigation.
if it goes to court you will need this to prove you attempted to contact him
2. file a claim. here's the Grey area. small court rules state that you must sue in the county that the action took place. the criminal activity took place online so it's up for interpretation. if you determine that the action took place in your county because of the physical location of your computer you can sue him in your own county. he will have to fly out to defend himself. your judge will decide if he lets you precede when you file.
3. if pat's not a stupid (i assure you he's not) he will contact you to resolve your issue. DO NOT CANCEL YOUR COURT DATE. you make sure you receive full satisfaction BEFORE that date, or you show up. If you receive your items you can no show and the judge will just move onto the next case in the room.
there are several ways to serve him his papers. make sure you keep copies of everything and document as much as possible. google small claims and your state. you will be able to find the documents online or a contact number. you can also go to your local county court house to get the proper documents.
don't IM me because i don't check here very often any more. but post with any questions and i will check back in a few weeks. REMEMBER 1.SEND A LETTER TO HIM VIA CERTIFIED MAIL/RETURN RECEIPT MAIL. he might not send the return receipt back but it shows you did your homework.
good luck


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (KENE_4KQS)*

"he is struggling with an addiction"
uhh, somehow, it seems that was kinda obvious all along...
Too bad for those who he stole from.
Good ridance for the VW community.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_ If i had been ripped off I would have filed a small claims in court as soon as 30 days hit and I had no product, if it was after 30days you should all follow the above instructions.


The beauty of the scam was that the MS units required lots of time to build and configure. People would gladly pay their money and wait past 30 days for a quality product built by a then-reputable seller.
Also, the whole drug thing is pure speculation.
For all we know, Pat could have seen all the money coming in and decided to make a major purchase, like his 4WD stuff or possibly another BMW or Mercedes.
What the money went to is irrelevant. He could have given to his sick grandma in hospital, either way, it's still wrong.


----------



## PNW_Dubbin_Ain't_Easy (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

Maybe he was saving everyone's hard earned money to make a giant








I had 3 friends in the local area that had their money "invested" in something else by good ole pat...









At this point pat has lost numerous court suits, so file the proper paper work.
I hope you guys have a way to prove you paid him... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif one of my buddies used cash, He figured that because he hand delivered the cash he would be safer.
So, Bump to keep this alive and relevant


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (PNW_Dubbin_Ain't_Easy)*

well i wish i had his address so i could file papers. Like i said in the past his brother got scammed by a vortexer and to help him out i gave a Ko3 i had sitting around for free and he sorta discounted my unit and i still got scammed. 










_Modified by .:Carlik:. at 7:04 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (.:Carlik:.)*

any updates on this?


----------



## chair (May 19, 2003)

ttt?


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

the update is, if you don't have money back or product by now, you got screwed.
it would be interesting to hear news on court cases, if any.


----------



## econobox (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

Hey guys . . . anyone who is still looking for patatron he is still very much alive, still around and still doing some sort of vw business.







I just came across these ads he has on Seattle local craigslist. 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (econobox)*

Looks like you can find him fairly easily by searching for [email protected] on Seattle's Craigslist.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mjleamy)*

i just sent him a christmas email....
subject:_ MERRY CHRISTMAS....._
email:
_......to the guy that ripped me off. i hope you buy nice presents for your family with the $900 you stole from me awhile back.....
cheers, josh_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

someone local should just claim they want to buy something form him on cl then meet up with him and break his kneecaps


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_someone local should just claim they want to buy something form him on cl then meet up with him and break his kneecaps

i 2nd that


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (econobox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *econobox* »_Hey guys . . . anyone who is still looking for patatron he is still very much alive, still around and still doing some sort of vw business.







I just came across these ads he has on Seattle local craigslist. 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html


looks like hes deleted the posts now


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i just sent him a christmas email....
subject:_ MERRY CHRISTMAS....._
email:
_......to the guy that ripped me off. i hope you buy nice presents for your family with the $900 you stole from me awhile back.....
cheers, josh_

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

I still dont get how after all this time with the lawsuits and whatnot he hasnt been arrested or beaten down by a collection agency. Atleast he will be holdiing onto those vw parts for a while


----------



## type 17 (Apr 6, 2007)

Bump, Anyone left still hanging?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No one that I am aware of but I have had a fair share come through for mods and upgrades.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

he still owes me 2 built boxes from YEARS ago...scum bag


----------

